# Official TUGBBS upgrade complaint/suggestion thread!



## TUGBrian

ok, i think im spending more time going back and forth in threads than I am figuring out how to fix the issues, so lets consolidate them all into this one thread here please =)

bring em on...please be mindful of duplicates and please be patient.  some of these fixes can take 5 seconds....some can take days!  Rest assured we will do as much as we can to make the transition easier and restore much if not all of the previous functionality we had customized into the previous forum...it was just so old that many of those modifications simply didnt even apply to new sections.

also please if the complaint or suggestion is something complex, try to explain it in great detail where you are within the forum and what you are clicking on to generate the error (or whatever it is you would like to have changed)...itll make it so much easier for us to reproduce and fix!

Thank you!


List of fixes sofar as of the start of this thread.

1. bumped up the default font size
2. installed tapatalk (currently disabled until we can fix the issue it causes)
3. guest/tug member user tags fixed
4. added home/marketplace/reviews links to top nav bar
5. reduced "whiteness" of forum (ok, that sounds awful, but hopefully you all understand!)


----------



## Passepartout

Search function still doesn't work on Kindle Fire (Android) tablet.


----------



## TUGBrian

Passepartout said:


> Search function still doesn't work on Kindle Fire (Android) tablet.



could you let me know what error it gives you?


----------



## Sandy VDH

My wish list.... if possible

1. add menu bar at top of screen that links to other TUG sites landing site (reviews, marketplace,etc)
2. on "New Posts" page, here are my requests: a) make the forum category for each post clickable,  b) I would also prefer a switch between where the last user posted info is on the right and switch that info with the forum category info, as I am usually more interested in what forum the topic is rather than the last user who posted to it.  It is very difficult to scan this now.


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> could you let me know what error it gives you?


Never mind. I had misspelled my search request, and when I repeated it just now to report it to you, (search) returned the exact results my PC did.  So all is well. BTW, I was just thinking that the 'NEW' TUG is feeling more normal. Things are where I'm expecting them. Thanks for the upgrade!


----------



## TUGBrian

great!  I like problems like that!

I do have to admit, i was daunted by the change at first...but with the ability to customize so much...im starting to like it more and more.  just so many things we couldnt even possibly do in vbulletin are available now.

hopefully when we are all done (if ever)...the end user experience will be much more pleasant and friendly.


----------



## davidvel

Sandy VDH said:


> My wish list.... if possible
> 
> 2. on "New Posts" page, here are my requests: a) *make the forum category for each post clickable*,


Is this not how it works for you now? Categories are clickable for me.


----------



## Sandy VDH

davidvel said:


> Is this not how it works for you now? Categories are clickable for me.



Boy Brian is good.  It was not working yesterday, I had not gone back and checked.

I still would like the poster info and the forum category info swapped places on the New Posts page.


----------



## TUGBrian

fyi can anyone confirm tapatalk is working on the new forum?


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandy VDH said:


> My wish list.... if possible
> 
> 1. add menu bar at top of screen that links to other TUG sites landing site (reviews, marketplace,etc)



yes, this is on the todo list.


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUGBrian said:


> yes, this is on the todo list.



I figured it was not a simple system setting, but a custom with imbedded and coded html links.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is actually an app that makes adding/editing those notes (apparently they are called notes in xenforo, vs tabs) fairly easy...i just need to install it.

famous last words aye?


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> fyi can anyone confirm tapatalk is working on the new forum?


Hi Brian,

I just tried TapaTalk on my Smartphone.  The message I received was "Timeshare Users Group is currently unavailable in TapaTalk. However, you can continue to interact with other TapaTalk Users in this forum/chatroom"

Richard


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> fyi can anyone confirm tapatalk is working on the new forum?





TUGBrian said:


> fyi can anyone confirm tapatalk is working on the new forum?


All I had to do was enter my username/password and voilà. I'm in on Tapatalk.


----------



## TUGBrian

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I just tried TapaTalk on my Smartphone.  The message I received was "Timeshare Users Group is currently unavailable in TapaTalk. However, you can continue to interact with other TapaTalk Users in this forum/chatroom"
> 
> Richard


odd, tapatalk is installed and enabled...i submitted a ticket to tapatalk to see what htey say.


----------



## TUGBrian

also ive been tinkering with fonts...but I use a really large monitor...so please let me know if any of the font sizes look ridiculous!


----------



## linsj

TUGBrian said:


> also ive been tinkering with fonts...but I use a really large monitor...so please let me know if any of the font sizes look ridiculous!



I'm using a smaller laptop, so the larger font looks great.


----------



## linsj

How do we delete conversations? I've poked around there and can't find this option.


----------



## GetawaysRus

I need to know how to find the TUG reviews section, please.

EDIT: Never mind.  This was answered in another thread.  Go to: http://tug2.com/Home.aspx.  The password for the Reviews section is unchanged.


----------



## linsj

What happened to the lists of timeshares owned that used to be under our names?


----------



## GetawaysRus

linsj said:


> What happened to the lists of timeshares owned that used to be under our names?



Easy to fix.  Click your screen name in the upper right of the screen.  Then select signature.  You can then create a custom signature.  Look at my post just above yours, for example.


----------



## TUGBrian

I think we can likely get a way to either restore that data, or at least restore the functionality of getting it back under your names.


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUGBrian said:


> yes, this is on the todo list.



You are really fast Brian, 1 and 2a of my wish list is done.  now if only for 2B


----------



## TUGBrian

2b is already in place, its that way by default.

or perhaps im just not reading what you mean correctly?


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUGBrian said:


> 2b is already in place, its that way by default.
> 
> or perhaps im just not reading what you mean correctly?



No, your not understanding me.  I would prefer the information be swapped.  
It is currently that forum in small and under the post title and last updated user is bold and off to the right. 
I would prefer that last updated user be small and under the post title and the forum be bold and off to the right. 

Is that clearer.  I would prefer to switch them, much like the old board.  Why, I usually read by going to New Posts and reading only those Forums that I am interested in.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am also having a problem, that when I hit post reply, it actually does post, it just does not refresh the screen, but instead leaves the dialog box open.  This is why I have ended up with duplicate posts.

The screen was refreshing after I hit post reply.  It is NOT now, it has been misbehaving ever since I selected more options button once, it has started misbehaving.

What I have been doing to not duplicate posts, is to hit post reply.  Then I refresh the page.  Not good, I am bound to forget that.  Did I somehow change a setting in More options.  Or is there a bug.  I actually tried the Preview option and since then it has been wonky.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, im seeing that too...I believe its because i recently started a large reindex of all the private messages.


----------



## TUGBrian

test


----------



## TUGBrian

nope, even after stopping the reindex...it still persists.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Is it happening to everyone or only those who have previewed their post at least once?


----------



## Sandy VDH

If you hit the HOME on the forums menu bar, I expect it to go to forums home.  If you hit HOME on the TUG menu bar I expect it to go to TUG2.net.  They both are going to TUG2.  Is that by design or oversight?

You can tell me to stop posting suggestions or bugs anytime you want Brian. Just let me know.


----------



## TUGBrian

appears to have been related to tapatalk...errors in that log everywhere.  disabling tapatalk seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## scootr5

TUGBrian said:


> fyi can anyone confirm tapatalk is working on the new forum?



It's not working for me right now. When I try to log in I get a message saying "there is a problem with the forum".


----------



## Luanne

When I went to log on to the new site I had a problem.  I could enter my user name, and change the option to having an account, but I couldn't get my cursor into the password field.  The only way I could log in was to click the link "forgot password" and reset it.  Is this on purpose to get us to change, or confirm, our passwords, or is this a glitch?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Tapatalk


----------



## jebloomquist

This upgrade pretty much sucks so far. I don't seem to be able  to navigate anywhere.


----------



## 55plus

There is a slight learning curve. It's like going from a Chevy to a Ford; you just have to learn where everything is located. Did I every tell you I'm an excellent driver?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, tapatalk is disabled as it was causing a much bigger issue with the forums.


----------



## TUGBrian

jebloomquist said:


> This upgrade pretty much sucks so far. I don't seem to be able  to navigate anywhere.



perhaps you could elaborate on a specific issue we might be able to address?


----------



## amycurl

Yes, I see that the list of timeshares is now just part of the "About Me" profile, but there is no translation to the posting (which is nice information to see at the same time as someone's post.)

Still trying to get used to the new look and feel.

*mostly a gratuitous post to see new avatar* 

Also, it appears as though my question was answer...in a post that was buried in a response that was under "There are other posts....click here to see them." Can we disable this? I'm worried that there are going to be a lot of "missed posts" because that link is tiny and unobtrusive, yo.


----------



## TUGBrian

amycurl said:


> Also, it appears as though my question was answer...in a post that was buried in a response that was under "There are other posts....click here to see them." Can we disable this? I'm worried that there are going to be a lot of "missed posts" because that link is tiny and unobtrusive, yo.



I dont follow here, could you elaborate?


----------



## dwojo

I may be the only one with this opinion, but this upgrade has caused me nothing but headaches. There is not enough time in the day for me to try finding what Was helpful and enjoyable on the site.Hopefully I will get time to learn it soon. Until then good luck with the site.


----------



## TUGBrian

dwojo said:


> I may be the only one with this opinion, but this upgrade has caused me nothing but headaches. There is not enough time in the day for me to try finding what Was helpful and enjoyable on the site.Hopefully I will get time to learn it soon. Until then good luck with the site.



could you provide an example of what you find frustrating so we could attempt to address it?


----------



## amycurl

I miss my "today's posts" link. Am I missing it somewhere or do we no longer have that? That sometimes work better for me than "new posts."


----------



## dioxide45

I don't see a way to do a Multi Quote. On Disboards, they also have a 'Quote' button where Like and Reply are on TUG. You can click one or many of them. Then under the new post box, there is a 'Insert Quotes' button that you can arrange the order of the quote or remove ones you don't want. Then click another button and it inserts all the quotes.


----------



## TUGBrian

amycurl said:


> I miss my "today's posts" link. Am I missing it somewhere or do we no longer have that? That sometimes work better for me than "new posts."



found a workaround for this thats fairly simple, just save this link as a bookmark and itll always show the last posts within 24 hours:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/find-new/threads?days=1


----------



## amycurl

TUGBrian said:


> I dont follow here, could you elaborate?


Just after I wrote the post asking the question about including our resorts back under our avatar pic, I scrolled back up the thread to see if I had missed something--and, indeed, I had. Just under one of the posts was a small link that said "There are more posts. Click here to see them" (or verbiage to that effect--I can't recreate it now, since I have, of course, clicked that link to expand that thread.) It looks as though this software arbitrarily condenses some reply posts into sub-threads--and then collapses them out of view (LJ does this.) However, it is much harder here to see that a thread has been collapsed, and it's functionality that no one here is used to. I'm concerned that if we don't turn this functionality off--or figure out a way to make the "see more posts" link much more prominent--that people are going to miss a lot of posts/conversations/responses. The answer to "how do I get my timeshares back under avatar" was answered (well, in a way) in that collapsed thread, which is why I didn't see it when I posted. (The poster suggested a work-around--putting it in a custom signature line--but not under the avatar pic, which you then said that you were going to try and work on.) 

Not sure if I can explain this issue any clearer at this time on a Friday night, LOL! (Also, please note cocktail in my profile pic.)


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see a way to do a Multi Quote. On Disboards, they also have a 'Quote' button where Like and Reply are on TUG. You can click one or many of them. Then under the new post box, there is a 'Insert Quotes' button that you can arrange the order of the quote or remove ones you don't want. Then click another button and it inserts all the quotes.



this is built in with xenforo by default, just click "reply" on each of the posts you want to quote, it should auto add the quote in the reply box down below.


----------



## amycurl

TUGBrian said:


> found a workaround for this thats fairly simple, just save this link as a bookmark and itll always show the last posts within 24 hours:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/find-new/threads?days=1


Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

amycurl said:


> Just after I wrote the post asking the question about including our resorts back under our avatar pic, I scrolled back up the thread to see if I had missed something--and, indeed, I had. Just under one of the posts was a small link that said "There are more posts. Click here to see them" (or verbiage to that effect--I can't recreate it now, since I have, of course, clicked that link to expand that thread.) It looks as though this software arbitrarily condenses some reply posts into sub-threads--and then collapses them out of view (LJ does this.) However, it is much harder here to see that a thread has been collapsed, and it's functionality that no one here is used to. I'm concerned that if we don't turn this functionality off--or figure out a way to make the "see more posts" link much more prominent--that people are going to miss a lot of posts/conversations/responses. The answer to "how do I get my timeshares back under avatar" was answered (well, in a way) in that collapsed thread, which is why I didn't see it when I posted. (The poster suggested a work-around--putting it in a custom signature line--but not under the avatar pic, which you then said that you were going to try and work on.)
> 
> Not sure if I can explain this issue any clearer at this time on a Friday night, LOL! (Also, please note cocktail in my profile pic.)



no problem, we are all working on a new learning curve here =)

i just need to figure out where you are starting from with your explanation...because its not within this thread.  are you on a search results page? the forum homepage?  your user profile?


----------



## TUGBrian

ohhh, perhaps you mean within the quote itself?  (i see a "click to expand" link in the quote from you in my last post)...is that what you mean?


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> this is built in with xenforo by default, just click "reply" on each of the posts you want to quote, it should auto add the quote in the reply box down below.



That kind of works. The only problem is that when you click the 'Reply' button, it pushes you down to the Reply box, you then have to go back up and click the Reply button for other posts. Also becomes tricky when replying to posts that span multiple pages.


----------



## TUGBrian

indeed, it doesnt seem to follow along if you have to quote from past pages...ill look into it more.


----------



## dioxide45

Is there a way to change the number of posts you can see on a page? On the old forum, I think you could customize this. The default was 25, but I had mine set to 75. Made it easier to not have to change the page as often.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok I just clicked a box within the admin section that says "enable multi-quote"...so lets see what that does.


----------



## amycurl

TUGBrian said:


> ohhh, perhaps you mean within the quote itself?  (i see a "click to expand" link in the quote from you in my last post)...is that what you mean?


It was, for me, in the first page of the thread. It was not the "click to expand" the quote link. It was a link that was right above the page view. 

As I was typing this, this link appeared just above  the page link list at the bottom of the page/ right about the reply box:
"Messages have been posted since you loaded this page. View them?"

I don't think this was the same link/verbiage, but is was in a similar format/space at the bottom of a post.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah, that just indicates that someone has actually posted a reply while you were browsing or typing a response.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> Is there a way to change the number of posts you can see on a page? On the old forum, I think you could customize this. The default was 25, but I had mine set to 75. Made it easier to not have to change the page as often.





TUGBrian said:


> ok I just clicked a box within the admin section that says "enable multi-quote"...so lets see what that does.



Multi quote is working


----------



## TUGBrian

keep bringing on the easy questions!  =D

its the much more difficult ones i dread!


----------



## Marathoner

Can you please reduce the font size?


----------



## TUGBrian

it was increased due to a number of folks who said it was way too small, currently its at 14pt.  it was originally at 12pt...i guess we can try 13?


----------



## montygz

TUGBrian said:


> it was increased due to a number of folks who said it was way too small, currently its at 14pt.  it was originally at 12pt...i guess we can try 13?



The size does seem a bit large. Perhaps 13 will work. I like the font and size found on the disboards site, which uses similar software. I think it is a bit easier to read. Keep up the hard work! Change is difficult.


----------



## PearlCity

Tapatalk no longer works for me. anyone else have issues ?


----------



## MULTIZ321

PearlCity said:


> Tapatalk no longer works for me. anyone else have issues ?


Yes, the Moderators are aware of the problem and are working with Tapatalk to get it resolved.

Richard


----------



## dioxide45

montygz said:


> The size does seem a bit large. Perhaps 13 will work. I like the font and size found on the disboards site, which uses similar software. I think it is a bit easier to read. Keep up the hard work! Change is difficult.


I agree, the font is a little on the large size. One can also use the zoom feature in their browser to make the screen text larger.

It looks like DisBoards is using 10pt Verdana font. Where TUG is using 13pt Georgia. I do find the font on DisBoards a little easier on the eyes.


----------



## dioxide45

How long can you edit your post for? Was it two days in the old forum? I looked at a post that I made Thursday evening at 11:45pm and see that the Edit button is missing. So it doesn't seem to be 48 hours any longer. Though I am fine with a shorter period of time. I really think it should only be a few minutes, just enough time to fix any typos you catch right after posting.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> I agree, the font is a little on the large size. One can also use the zoom feature in their browser to make the screen text larger.
> 
> It looks like DisBoards is using 10pt Verdana font. Where TUG is using 13pt Georgia. I do find the font on DisBoards a little easier on the eyes.



Here is the difference in fonts

10pt Verdana

13pt Georgia


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> How long can you edit your post for? Was it two days in the old forum? I looked at a post that I made Thursday evening at 11:45pm and see that the Edit button is missing. So it doesn't seem to be 48 hours any longer. Though I am fine with a shorter period of time. I really think it should only be a few minutes, just enough time to fix any typos you catch right after posting.



should still be 24 hours.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> Here is the difference in fonts
> 
> 10pt Verdana
> 
> 13pt Georgia



thinking that with either choice, some are going to like one better than the other.

for me the 10pt font looks very small


----------



## dmharris

Hi Brian, Nice job on the upgrade!  Can we experiment with a sans serif font like Verdana?  The size is fine for me but the serifs are harder on my eyes than the sans serif ones, like on Facebook.  Thanks!!


----------



## dmharris

If the font size looks too big or small, simply changing their 'view' setting on their computer should help.  No?


----------



## optimist

Is it possible to remove the photo with the question mark where users have not uploaded a photo? It is distracting. 
On the new posts page, you used to be able to see the name of the person who had started the thread in that spot, now all you see is a huge question mark.
If they have not uploaded a photo, could you insert their username in there?


----------



## dioxide45

optimist said:


> Is it possible to remove the photo with the question mark where users have not uploaded a photo? It is distracting.
> On the new posts page, you used to be able to see the name of the person who had started the thread in that spot, now all you see is a huge question mark.
> If they have not uploaded a photo, could you insert their username in there?


I think that is default functionality. There name is still on the post, under the big question mark photo.


----------



## dioxide45

dmharris said:


> Hi Brian, Nice job on the upgrade!  Can we experiment with a sans serif font like Verdana?  The size is fine for me but the serifs are harder on my eyes than the sans serif ones, like on Facebook.  Thanks!!


I agree. I think Verdana would be easier on the eyes.


----------



## dmharris

Thanks Dioxide!  I used my first 'like' on your post!  I see I can change the font myself!  Let's see both live!  
Edit:  After looking at both 'live', I do like the Verdana so much more!


----------



## dmharris

I've been able to delete my photo avatar but the upload doesn't seem to like me.  :-(   
Also, I used to go to the "my threads" tab to quickly see who had said anything new on the threads I'd posted on.  Is that capability still available?  I can't seem to locate it.  TIA!


----------



## SueDonJ

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see a way to do a Multi Quote. On Disboards, they also have a 'Quote' button where Like and Reply are on TUG. You can click one or many of them. Then under the new post box, there is a 'Insert Quotes' button that you can arrange the order of the quote or remove ones you don't want. Then click another button and it inserts all the quotes.





TUGBrian said:


> this is built in with xenforo by default, just click "reply" on each of the posts you want to quote, it should auto add the quote in the reply box down below.



Yep, clicking Reply on both quotes resulted in both of them being input to the box on the bottom of the page.  It takes some scrolling back and forth but seems to be easy enough to get used to.

What is the function of the "+ Quote" thing (in between "Like" and "Reply" on the lower right corner of posts?)


----------



## amycurl

TUGBrian said:


> found a workaround for this thats fairly simple, just save this link as a bookmark and itll always show the last posts within 24 hours:
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/find-new/threads?days=1


That link led me to a bunch of technical posts that didn't even seem to be about TUG:
https://xenforo.com/community/find-new/8738109/posts


----------



## TUGBrian

well thats odd, the link appears to go to the sample I had found vs the one for tug

http://tugbbs.com/forums/find-new/threads?days=1

i changed the link to now go to the correct 24 hour posts on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

dmharris said:


> I've been able to delete my photo avatar but the upload doesn't seem to like me.  :-(
> Also, I used to go to the "my threads" tab to quickly see who had said anything new on the threads I'd posted on.  Is that capability still available?  I can't seem to locate it.  TIA!



dont check the box to "Delete current avatar"


----------



## SmithOp

The new font size ruined the view on mobile screen.


----------



## TUGBrian

what is ruined about that?  it looks normal to me?


----------



## GaryDouglas

Are you going to HTTPS:// anytime in the future?


----------



## GaryDouglas

What appears under 'Settings>Personal Details>About You' no longer appear under the avatar...

But they do appear under
Click on Avatar>Information>About


----------



## clifffaith

So now that I have my dearly departed Lucy avatar up and going, any easy way to change myself from guest to member? I was never able to figure out how to do it in the past (and never understood why I had to do more than pay my dues for the change to be noted).


----------



## dioxide45

dmharris said:


> I've been able to delete my photo avatar but the upload doesn't seem to like me.  :-(
> Also, I used to go to the "my threads" tab to quickly see who had said anything new on the threads I'd posted on.  Is that capability still available?  I can't seem to locate it.  TIA!


There is still a 'Watched Threads' at the top that will show all the threads you have posted to. However, make sure that "Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply..." is checked in your Preferences section.


----------



## dioxide45

clifffaith said:


> So now that I have my dearly departed Lucy avatar up and going, any easy way to change myself from guest to member? I was never able to figure out how to do it in the past (and never understood why I had to do more than pay my dues for the change to be noted).


This might help, though it looks like there are some things broken. It may also be written for the old BBS. THey key is entering the BBS Member code in the Personal Details section of the settings on the new BBS.


----------



## SmithOp

TUGBrian said:


> what is ruined about that?  it looks normal to me?



I was getting more than two words per line to read messages.  I'll have to rotate and read it that way until you get Tapatalk working.  Note the quoted text is much smaller and has more words per line.


----------



## TUGBrian

GaryDouglas said:


> Are you going to HTTPS:// anytime in the future?



for the forum?  no


----------



## TUGBrian

clifffaith said:


> So now that I have my dearly departed Lucy avatar up and going, any easy way to change myself from guest to member? I was never able to figure out how to do it in the past (and never understood why I had to do more than pay my dues for the change to be noted).



this is one thing we still have to work on..ill change it for you manually.


----------



## TUGBrian

SmithOp said:


> I was getting more than two words per line to read messages.  I'll have to rotate and read it that way until you get Tapatalk working.  Note the quoted text is much smaller and has more words per line.



was it looking fine at 14pt and the change to 13pt broke it?

or was it working fine at the original 11pt?


----------



## SmithOp

TUGBrian said:


> was it looking fine at 14pt and the change to 13pt broke it?
> 
> or was it working fine at the original 11pt?



I think it worked better at 11pt, not a biggie I can rotate for reading.  I thought maybe there were separate settings for mobile devices.


----------



## TUGBrian

SmithOp said:


> I think it worked better at 11pt, not a biggie I can rotate for reading.  I thought maybe there were separate settings for mobile devices.


might very well be, ill look into that!


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, testing new like/quote/reply buttons


----------



## bizaro86

Can we go back to a smaller font? the forum is currently unreadable on my phone, with only 1-2 words per line. it was much better this morning...


----------



## Tahiya

I liked seeing where posters were from and which timeshares they own alongside each post.  That way, when someone asks about a certain location, I know whether the advice given is from a local or a traveler.  Also, if someone posts a sighting it's nice to see at a glance whether they own a timeshare that gives them priority for that exchange (i.e. Marriott or Vistana).


----------



## Art

What happened to the nice drop down list  of forums? Right now it seems like I have to back out of a forum to get to  the main list, and then pick the next forum I want to see. 

This is my first visit since the changeover so  I  don't know if threads with new posts since my last visit still appear in bold. It was really nice in the old  software that I could tell  at a glance if anything new had been posted on a topic I was interested in.

I agree, the large fonts are  not particularly nice.

All in all, the new system seems really clumsy and not very user friendly.


----------



## dioxide45

Art said:


> What happened to the nice drop down list  of forums? Right now it seems like I have to back out of a forum to get to  the main list, and then pick the next forum I want to see.
> 
> This is my first visit since the changeover so  I  don't know if threads with new posts since my last visit still appear in bold. It was really nice in the old  software that I could tell  at a glance if anything new had been posted on a topic I was interested in.
> 
> I agree, the large fonts are  not particularly nice.
> 
> All in all, the new system seems really clumsy and not very user friendly.


As far as I can tell, new posts are no longer since your last visit. When you read them they disappear from the New Posts page. They will remain there until you read them. You can mark a forum or all forums as read though and that will clear the page.


----------



## SmithOp

bizaro86 said:


> Can we go back to a smaller font? the forum is currently unreadable on my phone, with only 1-2 words per line. it was much better this morning...



Are you using Chrome?  There is a setting on the option menu, top right, called Request Desktop Site.  That worked for me.  Brian is checking on the mobile settings.


----------



## SmithOp

dioxide45 said:


> As far as I can tell, new posts are no longer since your last visit. When you read them they disappear from the New Posts page. They will remain there until you read them. You can mark a forum or all forums as read though and that will clear the page.



Brian added a Recent Posts link at the top right of the New Posts list.  It works like the old list with bolded unread.  I think its only the recent 24 hrs.


----------



## SmithOp

Art said:


> What happened to the nice drop down list  of forums? Right now it seems like I have to back out of a forum to get to  the main list, and then pick the next forum I want to see.
> 
> This is my first visit since the changeover so  I  don't know if threads with new posts since my last visit still appear in bold. It was really nice in the old  software that I could tell  at a glance if anything new had been posted on a topic I was interested in.
> 
> I agree, the large fonts are  not particularly nice.
> 
> All in all, the new system seems really clumsy and not very user friendly.



The link to the Quick Navigation Menu is at the right end of the Forums banner, looks like two little boxes with an arrow between them, tiny, you have to look close for it.


----------



## dioxide45

I don't see a forum drop down list either over at DisBoards. So if such an option exists, they haven't enabled it either. You can always click on the forums link in the upper left to be taken to a list of all the forums. But I miss the drop down too.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> As far as I can tell, new posts are no longer since your last visit. When you read them they disappear from the New Posts page. They will remain there until you read them. You can mark a forum or all forums as read though and that will clear the page.


I noticed this separater in the New Posts page 



> Threads below this have not been updated since your last visit but have unread messages.



So it would seem that you can still see the new posts since your last visit above that separator. The ones below are new posts but since your last visit.


----------



## philemer

Can't see link to my Control Panel.


----------



## dioxide45

philemer said:


> Can't see link to my Control Panel.


There is no Control Panel like there was in vBulletin. You can click on your user name in the upper right to access preferences and settings.


----------



## philemer

dioxide45 said:


> There is no Control Panel like there was in vBulletin. You can click on your user name in the upper right to access preferences and settings.


Gracias!  Is this change really an "upgrade" or just a "change"?  I liked vBulletin.


----------



## TUGBrian

bizaro86 said:


> Can we go back to a smaller font? the forum is currently unreadable on my phone, with only 1-2 words per line. it was much better this morning...



just actually changed to verdana 12pt


----------



## TUGBrian

Tahiya said:


> I liked seeing where posters were from and which timeshares they own alongside each post.  That way, when someone asks about a certain location, I know whether the advice given is from a local or a traveler.  Also, if someone posts a sighting it's nice to see at a glance whether they own a timeshare that gives them priority for that exchange (i.e. Marriott or Vistana).



this is currently being worked on by doug, he mentiones how to get this data back via your profile.


----------



## TUGBrian

Art said:


> What happened to the nice drop down list  of forums? Right now it seems like I have to back out of a forum to get to  the main list, and then pick the next forum I want to see.
> 
> This is my first visit since the changeover so  I  don't know if threads with new posts since my last visit still appear in bold. It was really nice in the old  software that I could tell  at a glance if anything new had been posted on a topic I was interested in.
> 
> I agree, the large fonts are  not particularly nice.
> 
> All in all, the new system seems really clumsy and not very user friendly.



once you mark all forums as read, this functionality will return.


----------



## TUGBrian

philemer said:


> Gracias!  Is this change really an "upgrade" or just a "change"?  I liked vBulletin.



unfortunately neither of the two more recent versions of vbulletin (4 and 5) were very well liked by folks who upgraded and ran large forums such as ours.


----------



## susieq

Just wanted to say that I logged into TUG tonight for the first time since the change. Nice ~ very well done! Thanks Brian & Co.!!!  Good job!!!


----------



## Makai Guy

Tahiya said:


> I liked seeing where posters were from and which timeshares they own alongside each post.  That way, when someone asks about a certain location, I know whether the advice given is from a local or a traveler.  Also, if someone posts a sighting it's nice to see at a glance whether they own a timeshare that gives them priority for that exchange (i.e. Marriott or Vistana).


See this post: Resorts Owned Display


----------



## TUGBrian

SmithOp said:


> View attachment 2881
> 
> The link to the Quick Navigation Menu is at the right end of the Forums banner, looks like two little boxes with an arrow between them, tiny, you have to look close for it.



this same link is also available at the top breadcrumb line as well.


----------



## dioxide45

Is there a way to organize saved Conversations in to folders like you could do with Private Messages in vBulletin? I had some of my private messages in folders that I had created in order to keep them organized. They all transferred over in to the general Conversations section. Could get a little unruly for someone who has many that they want to save. Though I tend to delete mine as I go except for those with information that I want to save to refer back to.


----------



## TUGBrian

Appears its avail thru add on only...will see what we can do.


----------



## bizaro86

Is it possible that something other than the font is affecting this? I'm up to 3 words per line, which is a bit better but not much.


----------



## fawright

Generally nice looking change.
I miss the TUG memory of "You Last Logged On" in your ID box at the top of the screen. Made it easy to find where I left off. I don't use "New Posts Feature".

When I turned on Adobe Flash my screen format changed strangely. I have some old "tabs" internal to the forum and an iPad screen label. There is also an overlay window titled "Quick Navigation Menu" with a non-functioning "Close" button and inaccesible menu items.

I am running Firefox 49.0.1 on openSUSE Linux 13.1.


----------



## SmithOp

TUGBrian said:


> this same link is also available at the top breadcrumb line as well.



OK, thats a new one on me, breadcrumb line...

After fiddling with all the new features I have to say I like what you have done and how responsive you have been helping to get everyone settled in to the new home. Bravo!


----------



## SmithOp

fawright said:


> Generally nice looking change.
> I miss the TUG memory of "You Last Logged On" in your ID box at the top of the screen. Made it easy to find where I left off. I don't use "New Posts Feature".
> 
> When I turned on Adobe Flash my screen format changed strangely. I have some old "tabs" internal to the forum and an iPad screen label. There is also an overlay window titled "Quick Navigation Menu" with a non-functioning "Close" button and inaccesible menu items.
> 
> I am running Firefox 49.0.1 on openSUSE Linux 13.1.



Oh dear, I'm afraid you are looking at my iPad screenshot, its the first post on this page, thats why the close button is non-functioning.  I'll edit the message and make it a thumbnail.

I would recommend you turn off flash, you dont need it and its officially dead and removed from most web sites now.  It was too easy for malicious web sites to load a virus on your computer with it.


----------



## Marathoner

On the main forum page, could you (substantially) reduce the width of the column of the sub-forum names with their descriptions?  Increase, by the same amount, the width of the column which shows the title of the latest post and increase the font size of the latest post title


----------



## Marathoner

TUGBrian said:


> it was increased due to a number of folks who said it was way too small, currently its at 14pt.  it was originally at 12pt...i guess we can try 13?



Ok, would you give it a go and change to 13pt?

I think a major impediment when reading posts is that there is so much whitespace on the page because the avatar pictures are so large along with a lot of space taken by join date/likes received/trophy points.  The content of the post is often short which leaves a lot of scrolling to do with all the whitespace due to the left hand poster information.


----------



## Marathoner

Another request.

This image is from a post from odyclub which is a Honda Odyssey forum.  Would you be willing to incorporate the style elements from their forum?  I believe it is much more functional and aesthetic.
1.  A bar above each post which shows, on the left, the date and time of when the post was submitted.  On the right side of the same bar, it lists the specific post number within that particular thread.
2.  The same font size used for both the original quoted post and the response.

Here is the image:


----------



## LisaH

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the new display seems to be not optimal. The avatar takes too much space and the real message becomes so long to display. See picture here...


----------



## dioxide45

Marathoner said:


> Ok, would you give it a go and change to 13pt?


I think that the larger font size caused more issues on smaller devices, only one or two words per line. See the image in LisaH's post above. Increasing the font size, makes matters worse.



Marathoner said:


> Another request.
> 
> This image is from a post from odyclub which is a Honda Odyssey forum.  Would you be willing to incorporate the style elements from their forum?  I believe it is much more functional and aesthetic.
> 1.  A bar above each post which shows, on the left, the date and time of when the post was submitted.  On the right side of the same bar, it lists the specific post number within that particular thread.
> 2.  The same font size used for both the original quoted post and the response.
> 
> Here is the image:


It looks like that forum is built on some version of vBulletin. Not sure how easy it will be for them to style XenForo to match. I do agree that the date/time header makes it clear where there is a post break.


----------



## Marathoner

dioxide45 said:


> I think that the larger font size caused more issues on smaller devices, only one or two words per line. See the image in LisaH's post above. Increasing the font size, makes matters worse.



I fully agree with you that we should go to a smaller font like 12pt.  Currently, the site is at 14pt which is ridiculously large.  But according to TUGBrian, 12pt caused too many complaints.  TUGBrian suggested 13pt as a compromise but I agree that we should go back down to 12pt.  The current 14pt font is simply too large for websites (like TUG) which cater to multiple form factor devices.


----------



## NiteMaire

TUGBrian said:


> fyi can anyone confirm tapatalk is working on the new forum?



I don't know if you (re)enabled tapatalk, but it's still not working for me.  I can see the headline and start of thread/post, but tapatalk fails when I click on it.  I get an error that the post was moved or deleted.


----------



## NiteMaire

TUGBrian said:


> what is ruined about that?  it looks normal to me?



Brian, I have the same issue...the picture doesn't do it justice.  My Samsung Note shows about 2 words per line and they appear to be right justified.  Lots of wasted space and a simple post takes up (too) many lines.  It's neither user friendly (too much scrolling and too difficult to read posts) nor aesthetically pleasing.

The issue clears up for me when I turn my phone horizontally...so at least that is working.


----------



## dioxide45

I think the font is still too large. What were you using in the old vBulletin BBS? I don't recall too many complaints with that. The current font does seem much bigger than it used to be.


----------



## dioxide45

I would also really like a way to modify the number of posts per page. While the old forum allowed for 25 or 75, the current version only allows for 25 and no way for the user to modify.


----------



## TUGBrian

SmithOp said:


> OK, thats a new one on me, breadcrumb line...
> 
> After fiddling with all the new features I have to say I like what you have done and how responsive you have been helping to get everyone settled in to the new home. Bravo!



lots of these terms are certainly new to us as well!


----------



## TUGBrian

Marathoner said:


> On the main forum page, could you (substantially) reduce the width of the column of the sub-forum names with their descriptions?  Increase, by the same amount, the width of the column which shows the title of the latest post and increase the font size of the latest post title



not sure on this one...id imagine the answer is yes...but i havent seen an obvious way to do this yet.


----------



## TUGBrian

Marathoner said:


> Ok, would you give it a go and change to 13pt?
> 
> I think a major impediment when reading posts is that there is so much whitespace on the page because the avatar pictures are so large along with a lot of space taken by join date/likes received/trophy points.  The content of the post is often short which leaves a lot of scrolling to do with all the whitespace due to the left hand poster information.



its already at 13pt =)

I dont see any whitespace between posts?  can you post a screenshot?


----------



## TUGBrian

Marathoner said:


> Another request.
> 
> This image is from a post from odyclub which is a Honda Odyssey forum.  Would you be willing to incorporate the style elements from their forum?  I believe it is much more functional and aesthetic.
> 1.  A bar above each post which shows, on the left, the date and time of when the post was submitted.  On the right side of the same bar, it lists the specific post number within that particular thread.
> 2.  The same font size used for both the original quoted post and the response.
> 
> Here is the image:



im sure we can figure out a way to increase the font size of the quoted reply yes.


----------



## TUGBrian

LisaH said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the new display seems to be not optimal. The avatar takes too much space and the real message becomes so long to display. See picture here...


ah..this is now more clear to me we are talking about the mobile viewing.  im sure there is a way to adjust that as well...just a matter of finding it.


----------



## TUGBrian

actually i take that back, it shows message size is at 12pt..and we changed it to verdana from georgia


----------



## TUGBrian

took it down to verdana 11 just now...at least now it doesnt appear "bold"


----------



## TUGBrian

quote now also at verdana 11


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> I would also really like a way to modify the number of posts per page. While the old forum allowed for 25 or 75, the current version only allows for 25 and no way for the user to modify.



this is now a forum wide setting...vs an individual user one.


----------



## dioxide45

Is it possible to somehow adjust the font in the like, quote and reply buttons? They seem to perhaps be in bold font and the white bleeds together on the blue button. I actually liked the simple links, but the buttons stand out more.


----------



## TUGBrian

tapatalk is still disabled, we have had no response from tapatalk support on the issue it caused..and since the issue actually broke functionality of the forum...we have to keep it disabled until we can figure out why.


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNW said:


> What is the function of the "+ Quote" thing (in between "Like" and "Reply" on the lower right corner of posts?)



That is the multi quote feature. Click one more more of those and then an Insert Quotes button will appear under the reply box. Click that and then you can insert all of the quotes or remove select ones before inserting. There is also a +Quote and Reply option that comes up if you simply highlight text in a post.


----------



## DeniseM

Why don't people just adjust the font size on their own device?  Is it because some devices have a fixed font size, or because they don't know how to do it?


----------



## DaveNV

If this is available, please point me to where to find it:

On the old BBS I had the option of clicking the drop-down by my username and seeing my posts and threads I'd started. I think it said "Your Posts" and "Your Threads" or something like that.  I'm not seeing an option for that here, without having threads marked as "Watching."

My intent is being able to jump onto threads I'd previously commented in. Marking every thread or post as "Watched" seems like it would get to be pretty tedious after awhile.

BTW, I'm really liking the growing appearance of the new BBS.  I know changes like this are a huge undertaking, and Brian et al are doing a great job of tweaking things into a very usable format.  Thumbs up.  (I'd give you an emoji for this, if I could find one.  )

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## theo

More of an observation than a "complaint", but I have noticed that some users' avatars (mine included) that were formerly sharp and crystal clear in vbulletin now appear fuzzy and blurred in the new software. Not a big deal certainly, but an observation nonetheless.


----------



## DaveNV

theo said:


> More of an observation than a "complaint", but I have noticed that some users' avatars (mine included) that were formerly sharp and crystal clear in vbulletin now appear fuzzy and blurred in the new software. Not a big deal certainly, but an observation nonetheless.



There is a thread about this.  The new software allows larger avatars. If you don't upload a new one, it will stretch your old one to fit, resulting in the blurred image.  I noticed the same issue, and fixed it by making a larger avatar and uploading it to replace my old one.

Dave


----------



## pedro47

Brian I think you avatar suggestion worked for this old tugger.


----------



## Marathoner

TUGBrian said:


> quote now also at verdana 11


I can confirm that the forum post text looks much better now at 11pt.  Looks more professional.


----------



## Marathoner

DeniseM said:


> Why don't people just adjust the font size on their own device?  Is it because some devices have a fixed font size, or because they don't know how to do it?



Some of the text on the forum was on 14pt which is really, really large.  Some of the other text like the "Last Post" column on the main forum screen is in small font like 8pt (or less?).  Hence, you can't adjust the screen to be smaller to accomodate the 14pt text or else the other smaller font text becomes unreadably small.


----------



## pedro47

Question what are Trophy Points.


----------



## pedro47

I no longer had that old Tigger avatar. I had the mature senior sporty red Vet avatar.


----------



## Makai Guy

SmithOp said:


> OK, thats a new one on me, breadcrumb line...



That's the line at the top showing where you are in the board (e.g. *FORUMS > TUG > About TUG BBS* for this page).  It's like Hansel and Gretel leaving a trail of breadcrumbs so they can find their way back home.  It's pretty much standard bbs/website terminology, but probably generally known only to those maintaining the pages.


----------



## theo

DaveNW said:


> There is a thread about this.  The new software allows larger avatars. If you don't upload a new one, it will stretch your old one to fit, resulting in the blurred image.  I noticed the same issue, and fixed it by making a larger avatar and uploading it to replace my old one.
> 
> Dave



Thanks, Dave. Not sure I'll bother to upload a new avatar (..or if I could even figure out how to do so), but it's good info to know nonetheless.

Edited to add: found the same photo, successfully re-uploaded same. There is nothing blurred or fuzzy about German Shepherds, so I feel better now.


----------



## Makai Guy

pedro47 said:


> Question what are Trophy Points.


Oh, it's some sort of social engineering stuff. You get so many points for this and so many points for that (first post, received so many "likes", etc.).  That sort of stuff sets my teeth on edge as unnecessary claptrap, but the Facebook crowd seems to like it so "modern" bbs software includes it.

I just ignore the whole thing ...

p.s. Here a link to XenForo's standard Trophy Point List per their support board.


----------



## Marathoner

On mobile phone, here is the screenshot of the new TUG page.  The 12pt font makes the page more readable.  But compare it to the epicski page which is very well optimized for mobile devices - one of the best I've seen.

You can see the much more efficient use of space on the epicski page on the right vs the the TUG screen on the left.


----------



## Makai Guy

DeniseM said:


> Why don't people just adjust the font size on their own device?  Is it because some devices have a fixed font size, or because *they don't know how to do it*?



I think the latter.  In many browsers you can hold down the Ctrl button and move the mouse's scroll wheel to adjust the text size.  Failing that, look for a View | Zoom option or something similar in the browser controls, especially on phones and tablets that don't have a mouse.


----------



## Marathoner

Makai Guy said:


> I think the latter.  In many browsers you can hold down the Ctrl button and move the mouse's scroll wheel to adjust the text size.  Failing that, look for a View | Zoom option or something similar in the browser controls, especially on phones and tablets that don't have a mouse.



No, as I wrote in a previous post, some of the text on the forum was on 14pt which is really, really large. Some of the other text like the "Last Post" column on the main forum screen is in small font like 8pt (or less?). Hence, you can't adjust the screen to be smaller to accommodate the 14pt text or else the other smaller font text becomes unreadably small.

People who like larger fonts should simply magnify their screen using the browser controls.  But what TUGBrian needs to do is to ensure that all the fonts used throughout the site are proportional (and similar to other websites) so that all the text/fonts can be magnified or reduced together via personal browser controls.


----------



## dioxide45

DeniseM said:


> Why don't people just adjust the font size on their own device?  Is it because some devices have a fixed font size, or because they don't know how to do it?


The problem is that on a device it only allows zoom of the entire site. YOu can't really adjust the font size of select text.



DaveNW said:


> If this is available, please point me to where to find it:
> 
> On the old BBS I had the option of clicking the drop-down by my username and seeing my posts and threads I'd started. I think it said "Your Posts" and "Your Threads" or something like that.  I'm not seeing an option for that here, without having threads marked as "Watching."
> 
> My intent is being able to jump onto threads I'd previously commented in. Marking every thread or post as "Watched" seems like it would get to be pretty tedious after awhile.
> 
> BTW, I'm really liking the growing appearance of the new BBS.  I know changes like this are a huge undertaking, and Brian et al are doing a great job of tweaking things into a very usable format.  Thumbs up.  (I'd give you an emoji for this, if I could find one.  )
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave



There is the Watched Threads. Just make sure in your settings you have it setup to automatically flow threads you post in.



Marathoner said:


> No, as I wrote in a previous post, some of the text on the forum was on 14pt which is really, really large. Some of the other text like the "Last Post" column on the main forum screen is in small font like 8pt (or less?). Hence, you can't adjust the screen to be smaller to accommodate the 14pt text or else the other smaller font text becomes unreadably small.
> 
> People who like larger fonts should simply magnify their screen using the browser controls.  But what TUGBrian needs to do is to ensure that all the fonts used throughout the site are proportional (and similar to other websites) so that all the text/fonts can be magnified or reduced together via personal browser controls.



I would agree. I think it is easier to increase the font size vs decreasing it. Smaller font size works better across multiple devices.


----------



## TUGBrian

DaveNW said:


> If this is available, please point me to where to find it:
> 
> On the old BBS I had the option of clicking the drop-down by my username and seeing my posts and threads I'd started. I think it said "Your Posts" and "Your Threads" or something like that.  I'm not seeing an option for that here, without having threads marked as "Watching."
> 
> My intent is being able to jump onto threads I'd previously commented in. Marking every thread or post as "Watched" seems like it would get to be pretty tedious after awhile.
> 
> BTW, I'm really liking the growing appearance of the new BBS.  I know changes like this are a huge undertaking, and Brian et al are doing a great job of tweaking things into a very usable format.  Thumbs up.  (I'd give you an emoji for this, if I could find one.  )
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave



it should do this going forward, but for threads or posts made before the change it would likely haev to be "Watched" manually.


----------



## TUGBrian

Marathoner said:


> On mobile phone, here is the screenshot of the new TUG page.  The 12pt font makes the page more readable.  But compare it to the epicski page which is very well optimized for mobile devices - one of the best I've seen.
> 
> You can see the much more efficient use of space on the epicski page on the right vs the the TUG screen on the left.



yea ill have to figure out what they have done style wise to modify the way it looks on mobile devices.

if you are a member of that forum and want to ask the admin what style template they purchased for mobile viewing, id be interested!


----------



## jme

There used to be a *"check mark"* (or something) in the far left margin beside each NEW THREAD to which I had responded, such that I could look down the list of threads and immediately see which ones I had replied to, but I don't currently see any indicator. 
Will there be such an indicator with the new system?


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> yea ill have to figure out what they have done style wise to modify the way it looks on mobile devices.





jme said:


> There used to be a *"check mark"* (or something) in the far left margin beside each NEW THREAD to which I had responded, such that I could look down the list of threads and immediately see which ones I had replied to, but I don't currently see any indicator.
> Will there be such an indicator with the new system?



your avatar should appear next to threads you have responded to (should show up in a super tiny box next to the small version of the avatar of the original poster)


----------



## Makai Guy

jme said:


> There used to be a *"check mark"* (or something) in the far left margin beside each NEW THREAD to which I had responded, such that I could look down the list of threads and immediately see which ones I had replied to, but I don't currently see any indicator.
> Will there be such an indicator with the new system?





TUGBrian said:


> your avatar should appear next to threads you have responded to (should show up in a super tiny box next to the small version of the avatar of the original poster)



The small avatar overlay will only show for threads you've replied to, so even if you haven't uploaded a custom avatar and have one of the generic ones you can still tell which threads you've participated in.  If there's that little overlay, you replied to the thread.

More difficult, with a generic avatar, is seeing threads you've *started* but never replied to.  With a generic avatar, you can't tell a thread you started from one started by somebody else with that same avatar except by reading the starter name below the thread title.


----------



## Makai Guy

After some extensive screwing around...   Looks like XenForo doesn't know which threads imported from the old vBulletin board you had replied to.  It only tracks the ones you've replied to since we switched to XF on Nov 17, 2016.


----------



## Born2Travel

In New Posts it used to show the number of new posts count at the top of the page.  Now it appears at the bottom.  Is it possible to move it back to the top?  I like to get an idea of how many posts I'm looking at when I start reading.  Trying to get used to the upgrade, most of it works pretty well.  I think it will just take some time to get used to.  Thanks!


----------



## klpca

I noticed that our real names appear in our profile information. I already deleted mine (I like to keep things somewhat private online) is this a default that can be changed?


----------



## pedro47

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## theo

I'd like to submit two unrelated observations, neither one constituting any form of "complaint".

First and foremost, sincere thanks (and kudos) to those working hard behind the scenes to undertake this "conversion". I certainly don't have the computer skills or knowledge to even *begin* to know or understand what is involved in such an enterprise, but I'm nonetheless certain that it ain't easy. Thank you!

Second, although it may be simply "built in" to the new software, I personally don't see or understand the point or purpose of the "like" button / feature.
There is certainly no harm or foul in its' presence or use, but it just seems to me that people can process and appreciate (or alternatively, just simply ignore) posted input without overtly announcing an "evaluation" of it. This is admittedly just my own personal opinion. YMMV.


----------



## DaveNV

theo said:


> Second, although it may be simply "built in" to the new software, I personally don't see or understand the point or purpose of the "like" button / feature.
> There is certainly no harm or foul in its' presence or use, but it just seems to me that people can process and appreciate (or alternatively, just simply ignore) posted input without "evaluating" it --- admittedly just my personal opinion. YMMV.




I like having a Like button.  Used judiciously, if someone says something I agree with, but I don't have anything to add to the thread, then a Reply post doesn't serve any purpose.  By clicking the Like, I can acknowledge to the OP that I appreciate what they said, and we can both move on. The Like doesn't always have meaning, for example, on a thread asking about delivery of appliances. Liking the post wouldn't mean much of anything.  But on a thread with honest comments about a favored resort, or how someone dealt with a problem they were having, it applies.  So it's one of those common sense use things.  At least, it is for me. 

Dave


----------



## SueDonJ

DaveNW said:


> I like having a Like button.  Used judiciously, if someone says something I agree with, but I don't have anything to add to the thread, then a Reply post doesn't serve any purpose.  By clicking the Like, I can acknowledge to the OP that I appreciate what they said, and we can both move on. The Like doesn't always have meaning, for example, on a thread asking about delivery of appliances. Liking the post wouldn't mean much of anything.  But on a thread with honest comments about a favored resort, or how someone dealt with a problem they were having, it applies.  So it's one of those common sense use things.  At least, it is for me.
> 
> Dave



In addition to showing agreement I plan on using it as a "thank you" when someone answers one of my many questions, without cluttering up a thread with new posts when there's nothing more to say.  I like it.  

Although I'll admit to having a Sally Field moment when I got a like the other day from a TUG friend, almost made me want to put on a ballgown and celebrate!


----------



## TUGBrian

as stated, its simply just a nice way to say "thanks" in an extremely easy way.

its probably one of the most commonly used features on facebook


----------



## theo

TUGBrian said:


> as stated, its simply just a nice way to say "thanks" in an extremely easy way.
> 
> its probably one of the most commonly used features on facebook



I couldn't possibly care any less about the whole "Facebook" concept / culture, which I frankly tend to regard as a weak virtual substitute for intelligent human interaction and meaningful expression and exchange, but maybe I need to adjust to the times...

You (and also Doug before you) make very good and valid points regarding the "like" button being an easy and convenient expression of thanks, acknowledgement or appreciation. My "old curmudgeon" view may have been a bit narrow on the matter and I do appreciate the different perspectives.

So....since I'm now adjusting to and embracing the new "millennial mentality", when might I expect delivery of my "trophy for merely participating"?


----------



## TUGBrian

moved the "post new thread" button to a bit better area...still trying to figure out a way to make it larger.


----------



## TUGBrian

theo said:


> I couldn't care less about the whole "Facebook" concept / culture, which I frankly regard as a weak virtual substitute for intelligent human interaction and exchange, but maybe I need to adjust to the times.



indeed...welcome to a new generation of online interaction!


----------



## rapmarks

Passepartout said:


> All I had to do was enter my username/password and voilà. I'm in on Tapatalk.


that doesn't work for me, still can't access from Ipad


----------



## TUGBrian

rapmarks said:


> that doesn't work for me, still can't access from Ipad


yes, this is because we have tapatalk disabled waiting on tapatalk support.


----------



## Luanne

I miss the dropdown where you could select the forum you wanted to go to.  Am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## TUGBrian

the little arrow icon at the top and bottom right of the page provides this for you.  it looks like a box with an arrow pointing at the 2 oclock position.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> I miss the dropdown where you could select the forum you wanted to go to.  Am I missing it somewhere?



Are you referring to the Forums tab on the top left of the screen? (Just under the big TUG BBS banner heading.)  If you click it, it shows the forums in a list. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

unhid the subforums, they should now show up on the main forums page as clickable links.


----------



## tashamen

I have a few people on my "Ignore" list.  In the past I would see the threads where they had posted, but not what they said.  Now if one of them starts a thread, I don't see the thread at all.  I discovered this by accident by looking on the right hand side on the Index page where it shows the "Latest" post which was on a thread started by one of my Ignores.

Not that this necessarily needs to be addressed - I doubt that I really need to see these threads - just thought it curious.


----------



## TUGBrian

I think thats how its supposed to work.

if they actually start the thread, it wont show...but if they reply in an existing thread it just wont show that post.


----------



## Passepartout

rapmarks said:


> that doesn't work for me, still can't access from Ipad


Notice that when I said that Tapatalk worked, it was on the 17th when 'New' TUG went live. It has since been disabled awaiting Tapatalk support.


----------



## Passepartout

tashamen said:


> I have a few people on my "Ignore" list.  In the past I would see the threads where they had posted, but not what they said.  Now if one of them starts a thread, I don't see the thread at all.  I discovered this by accident by looking on the right hand side on the Index page where it shows the "Latest" post which was on a thread started by one of my Ignores.
> 
> Not that this necessarily needs to be addressed - I doubt that I really need to see these threads - just thought it curious.



If you want to ignore them, IGNORE THEM. The only reason to put someone on 'ignore' is if you don't want/care to follow them.


----------



## Luanne

TUGBrian said:


> the little arrow icon at the top and bottom right of the page provides this for you.  it looks like a box with an arrow pointing at the 2 oclock position.


Yes, that is kind of what I was looking for.  It's just not intuitive (at least to me).


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Are you referring to the Forums tab on the top left of the screen? (Just under the big TUG BBS banner heading.)  If you click it, it shows the forums in a list.
> 
> Dave


Nope, not this one.  The answer Brian gave was more what I was looking for. But, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## jme

There are 4 topic forums which I peruse exclusively every day. Two more I maybe, maybe 
look at only rarely, and the rest never.

Would it be possible to place at the top of each page opened a short list of say, the top 3 or 4 forums which we use routinely?

For instance, for me, it would be Marriott, East Coast, Lounge, and Rentals Offered. Then I could click on any of them quickly without having to use the aforementioned options, which has always been a bummer, imho. 

*I like shortcuts when online!!!*


----------



## TUGBrian

jme said:


> There are 4 topic forums which I peruse exclusively every day. Two more I maybe, maybe
> look at only rarely, and the rest never.
> 
> Would it be possible to place at the top of each page opened a short list of say, the top 3 or 4 forums which we use routinely?
> 
> For instance, for me, it would be Marriott, East Coast, Lounge, and Rentals Offered. Then I could click on any of them quickly without having to use the aforementioned options, which has always been a bummer, imho.
> 
> *I like shortcuts when online!!!*



not really sure about this one, but ill give it some thought.


----------



## SmithOp

jme said:


> There are 4 topic forums which I peruse exclusively every day. Two more I maybe, maybe
> look at only rarely, and the rest never.
> 
> Would it be possible to place at the top of each page opened a short list of say, the top 3 or 4 forums which we use routinely?
> 
> For instance, for me, it would be Marriott, East Coast, Lounge, and Rentals Offered. Then I could click on any of them quickly without having to use the aforementioned options, which has always been a bummer, imho.
> 
> *I like shortcuts when online!!!*



How about using the Watched Forums shortcut, just add the 4 you like to the watch list.  Here's mine.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I use to be able to go directly to last post in a thread using the 'double-arrow' - how is this done now?
(Useful for long threads)
I see where the page numbers are, but what about very last post?
Sorry if this was answered already.


----------



## TUGBrian

DavidnRobin said:


> I use to be able to go directly to last post in a thread using the 'double-arrow' - how is this done now?
> (Useful for long threads)
> I see where the page numbers are, but what about very last post?
> Sorry if this was answered already.


should always display a box with the last page in the thread all the way to the right, this essentially replaces the >> in vbulletin.

alternatively if you are on the last page, it should always have a box for the first page at the left so you can go back to the OP if you like.


----------



## Makai Guy

jme said:


> There are 4 topic forums which I peruse exclusively every day. Two more I maybe, maybe
> look at only rarely, and the rest never.
> 
> Would it be possible to place at the top of each page opened a short list of say, the top 3 or 4 forums which we use routinely?
> 
> For instance, for me, it would be Marriott, East Coast, Lounge, and Rentals Offered. Then I could click on any of them quickly without having to use the aforementioned options, which has always been a bummer, imho.
> 
> *I like shortcuts when online!!!*


In XF these are "watched" forums.

When in a forum you want to single out, look just above the right corner of the thread list.  There is a fairly small "Watch Forum" link.


When you click it, it gives you the chance to choose from several notification options (including "none") for being notified about posts in this forum.



Now, with the top menu "Forum" item selected, there will be a lighter color sub-menu.  One of the options on this sub-menu is "Watched Forums".



Click that and you'll get a page showing only those forums you've chosen to watch.

I also only follow four forums most of the time, so I've got all four of them set as watched.  Once on that watched forums page, I set a bookmark to it so that becomes my entry point for the board.  [ http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?watched/forums ]

Once you've set a forum to be watched, the "Watch Forum" link toggles to "Unwatch Forum" - click that to remove it from your watch list.

You can do something similar with individual threads.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, had to go back to smaller avatars till i figure out why that is "Breaking" the mobile style display...going back seems to make the mobile version of the site display the way it should and not have everything all scrunched up!


----------



## Makai Guy

klpca said:


> I noticed that our real names appear in our profile information. I already deleted mine (I like to keep things somewhat private online) is this a default that can be changed?


Took a while but I found where this is located in the code and have removed it.  Real Name is now not shown in the publicly-viewable Profile | Information tab.  You may safely re-enter your real name in your profile.

The main reason we like having a real name is to help when somebody that has forgotten their chosen username and password comes to us for help.  Real name is a big help in locating their account.  Of course lots of people put in incomplete or bogus names.  Potentially this could come back to bite them if they need help and also have forgotten what they put in for real name.


----------



## DaveNV

Makai Guy said:


> Took a while but I found where this is located in the code and have removed it.  Real Name is now not shown in the publicly-viewable Profile | Information tab.  You may safely re-enter your real name in your profile.



Doug, you may want to check again.  I still see a lot of Real Names being displayed.

Dave


----------



## pedro47

In the old format the forum threads looked betty on my table in the landscape form now it's better in the portrait format.


----------



## dwojo

TUGBrian said:


> could you provide an example of what you find frustrating so we could attempt to address it?


Foremost is the new posts no longer lets me now what forum it was posted in when scanning through them. It has caused me to log in once every few days instead of every day.


----------



## TUGBrian

dwojo said:


> Foremost is the new posts no longer lets me now what forum it was posted in when scanning through them. It has caused me to log in once every few days instead of every day.



it does display the forum name right below the title of the thread.


----------



## davidvel

DaveNW said:


> Doug, you may want to check again.  I still see a lot of Real Names being displayed.
> 
> Dave


Yes, people's real names show up in their profile.


----------



## MULTIZ321

I read Tug on 4 Devices - my home PC, my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge Smartphone, my Samsung Galaxy Tab A Android Tablet (7") and my Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 Tablet.

The reading experience is best on my home PC and the Galaxy Note 10.1 Tablet. When I open a Thread on these two devices I can see the number of Replies and the number of Views on the Right hand side of the screen.

However, I can only see number of Replies on the Tab A Android Tablet and my Smartphone. I cannot see number of views on these two devices. Hopefully there is a fix for this.

Doug and Brian, thanks so much for the hard work you are doing to get Xenforo working us. Thanks also for fixing the Smartphone display from a couple of words per line to a more natural read.

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy

DaveNW said:


> Doug, you may want to check again.  I still see a lot of Real Names being displayed.
> 
> Dave


You may be seeing old pages cached in your browser from before the change.  Try refreshing the page.



davidvel said:


> Yes, people's real names show up in their profile.



What do you see if you click on the poster's name or avatar in a post (yours or anyone else's) then choose Profile Page from the popup?  This should take you to that poster's *public* profile page.  The Information tab there is where the real name was being shown, and where I got it removed.  If you can see anyone's real name anywhere on this public profile, please let me know.

Now hover your cursor over your own name in the blue menu bar at the top of the page (don't click).  This should pop up a window with a bunch of links to parts of your profile.  In this popup if you click on your name, your avatar, or the "Your profile page" link at the top of this popup, it takes you to that same public profile page, as seen by everybody else.

If instead you click on one of the other links below that (or CLICK on your name in the menu bar instead of just hovering over it), you'll go to your own *private* profile pages, where you can enter/edit your data. These pages of your profile are not publicly viewable -- you see them but nobody else has access.  The Real Name field is on the Personal Details screen there.

If you're seeing a real name field displayed anywhere else, please report back with instructions on how to get there and we'll try to see what else has to be modified.


----------



## DaveNV

Makai Guy said:


> What do you see if you click on the poster's name or avatar in a post (yours or anyone else's) then choose Profile Page from the popup?  This should take you to that poster's *public* profile page.  The Information tab there is where the real name was being shown, and where I got it removed.  If you can see anyone's real name anywhere on this public profile, please let me know.
> 
> Now hover your cursor over your own name in the blue menu bar at the top of the page (don't click).  This should pop up a window with a bunch of links to parts of your profile.  In this popup if you click on your name, your avatar, or the "Your profile page" link at the top of this popup, it takes you to your own public profile page, as seen by everybody else.
> 
> If instead you click on one of the other links below that (or CLICK on your name in the menu bar instead of just hovering over it), you'll go to your own *private* profile pages, where you can enter/edit your data. These pages of your profile are not publicly viewable -- you see them but nobody else has access.  The Real Name field is on the Personal Details page of your profile.
> 
> If you're seeing a real name field displayed anywhere else, please report back with instructions on how to get there and we'll try to see what else has to be modified.



If I hover over my own name as you suggest, or even click something, it doesn't show anything, because my Real Name field is blank.  I previously deleted my name. I can't see anyone else's name this way, because I'm not them. 

If I click on an avatar on the left side of the screen, and then click on the avatar again in the pop-up window that comes up, it shows me the Real Name field for anyone whose profile is not set to private.

Dave


----------



## Helaine

Makai Guy said:


> What do you see if you click on the poster's name or avatar in a post (yours or anyone else's) then choose Profile Page from the popup?  This should take you to that poster's *public* profile page.  The Information tab there is where the real name was being shown, and where I got it removed.  If you can see anyone's real name anywhere on this public profile, please let me know.



Checking New Posts - click on name - click on profile - I can see many people's real names - including yours. I will need to take my real name off - for safety - if this is not able to be fixed.


----------



## TUGBrian

id suggest removing it if it bothers you, it can always be added back later if necessary


----------



## Helaine

TUGBrian said:


> id suggest removing it if it bothers you, it can always be added back later if necessary


Done.
This wasn't a problem with the old software. It seemed you were trying to get it working on the new software - or is that now impossible?


----------



## Makai Guy

Helaine said:


> Checking New Posts - click on name - click on profile - I can see many people's real names - including yours. I will need to take my real name off - for safety - if this is not able to be fixed.


Think I got it.  You were seeing it on the bottom left of the public profile, correct?  Hadn't noticed that one -- don't think I ever scrolled down far enough.  Try it now.


----------



## TUGBrian

Helaine said:


> Done.
> This wasn't a problem with the old software. It seemed you were trying to get it working on the new software - or is that now impossible?



im sure we will eventually figure it out, but if it is a big deal for some to have it public its likely just easier and safer to remove it now manually.


----------



## Helaine

Makai Guy said:


> Think I got it.  You were seeing it on the bottom left of the public profile, correct?  Hadn't noticed that one -- don't think I ever scrolled down far enough.  Try it now.



That's correct.  I no longer see the name there, so whatever you did worked!

Thanks!


----------



## Helaine

TUGBrian said:


> im sure we will eventually figure it out, but if it is a big deal for some to have it public its likely just easier and safer to remove it now manually.


Makai Guy figured it out and fixed it.
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

hes pretty handy...thats why we keep him around =D


----------



## Richelle

I am anxiously awaiting tapatalk support.    Is there a different app we could use?  Tapatalk was nice because of the alerts.


----------



## TUGBrian

is the mobile version of the site not working for you?


----------



## clifffaith

This morning on my iPad the posts are jumbled rather than listed in order of most recent post.  I have posts from "43 minutes ago" and "7 minutes ago" intermixed with posts from last night and yesterday afternoon.


----------



## TUGBrian

do you mean in the "new posts" section?  within a forum?


----------



## clifffaith

When looking at new posts.  Now that I am downstairs on the big computer everything is in chronological order as expected.


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm...thats bizarre...take a screenshot next time please?

i dont see a way to sort the "new posts" even by column like you can with regular forum posts.


----------



## StevenTing

Thanks for the upgrade.  I've been looking at this software for upgrading my other forums.  I like the feel.  Hopefully there aren't too many issues.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Hi Brian,

Any chance to get an update for my Smartphone and 7" Tablet that displays the Number of Views for each Thread? At the moment, only the Number of Replies is displayed.

Both Number of Views and Number of Replies are displayed on my PC and on my 10.1" Tablet.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

this is most likely not a specific brand issue, but instead a screen resolution issue.

the easiest way to see examples of this is on your computer, begin "shrinking" the forum homepage slowly using your mouse...you will see the forum automatically begin to adjust the way it looks to fit within the confines of the browser size.

it is likely that your pc and 10" tablet are getting one look because the screen resolution width is higher than on your 7" tablet which has the style shrink to fit the page...and part of that shrinking is likely losing the "views" section.


----------



## csxjohn

With nine pages in this thread I don't have time to read them all right now. What I'd like to know is how to edit the title on a post I have made.  I knew there was an extra step in the old format but cannot find one here.  I will start working my way through this thread to see if I can find an answer, was just trying to modify a post I made earlier.


----------



## csxjohn

I have scanned the previous post and don't see this brought up.  I will continue to look at my post to see if I can edit the title line.


----------



## csxjohn

Found it.  There is a "button" that says "forum tools" after I hit edit and in there it allows me to edit the title line.


----------



## Richelle

TUGBrian said:


> is the mobile version of the site not working for you?



It's works on my iPhone.  I just liked getting alerts when someone responded to my post, or a new post popped up in a forum I was watching.


----------



## TUGBrian

csxjohn said:


> With nine pages in this thread I don't have time to read them all right now. What I'd like to know is how to edit the title on a post I have made.  I knew there was an extra step in the old format but cannot find one here.  I will start working my way through this thread to see if I can find an answer, was just trying to modify a post I made earlier.



click the "thread tools" drop down at the top right corner of the first post in a thread.


----------



## TUGBrian

Richelle said:


> It's works on my iPhone.  I just liked getting alerts when someone responded to my post, or a new post popped up in a forum I was watching.


this should still happen if you set those forums/threads up to be watched here on this forum


----------



## Richelle

TUGBrian said:


> this should still happen if you set those forums/threads up to be watched here on this forum



My phone will beep when someone posts in a forum I am watching?


----------



## TUGBrian

no, the forum wont do that on its own.

you could configure it to notify you via email when this happens, which should alert your phone though!


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> no, the forum wont do that on its own.
> 
> you could configure it to notify you via email when this happens, which should alert your phone though!


I think the problem in the old forum is that there was no way to get an immediate email of a new post in a forum. Thus many people started to use Tapatalk. The Sightings forum was one of the forums where people wanted instant email notification of new posts. I don't know if the XF forum allows for instant email notification.


----------



## TUGBrian

if you click the link at the top right hand corner of a thread and choose "watch thread" it should alert you to all new posts in the thread.

when you do this you get the choice to receive an alert "with email" or "without"


----------



## Makai Guy

TUGBrian said:


> when you do this you get the choice to receive an alert "with email" or "without"


It looks like this (click image to see full size):


----------



## Richelle

I get about 100+ emails a day. I cannot set the phone to alert me, when I get an email. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## dmharris

Brian, love the sans serif font!  THANKS!!


----------



## NiteMaire

Issue seems to be fixed.  Thanks!



nitemaire said:


> Brian, I have the same issue...the picture doesn't do it justice.  My Samsung Note shows about 2 words per line and they appear to be right justified.  Lots of wasted space and a simple post takes up (too) many lines.  It's neither user friendly (too much scrolling and too difficult to read posts) nor aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> The issue clears up for me when I turn my phone horizontally...so at least that is working.


----------



## Passepartout

Just saw something new. On the 'Forums' screen, on the right side, under Members Online Now, I saw this:


presley, 
Sponge, 
DVC Mike, 
MelissaI, 
DonM
... and 78 more
Total: 619 (members: 89, guests: 437, robots: 93)

*ROBOTS?* What robots? Never have seen that before.

Jim


----------



## dwojo

TUGBrian said:


> could you provide an example of what you find frustrating so we could attempt to address it?[/QUOTE                    I navigated the new posts by looking to see what forum they were in. Finding relevant posts was easy that way. Now that is not easy due to the heading being hard to see, so I scroll through maybe 2 pages of new posts and have to move on.


----------



## TUGBrian

Passepartout said:


> Just saw something new. On the 'Forums' screen, on the right side, under Members Online Now, I saw this:
> 
> 
> presley,
> Sponge,
> DVC Mike,
> MelissaI,
> DonM
> ... and 78 more
> Total: 619 (members: 89, guests: 437, robots: 93)
> 
> *ROBOTS?* What robots? Never have seen that before.
> 
> Jim



robots are search engine spiders that browse sites to index the pages.


----------



## TUGBrian

I still dont quite follow the complaint dwojo?


----------



## pedro47

I liked that little green mark in the left corner to tell everyone you are online.


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> robots are search engine spiders that browse sites to index the pages.


Hmmm. Learn something every day.


----------



## DaveNV

Passepartout said:


> Hmmm. Learn something every day.



Jim, "bots" are the unmanned Internet spacecraft that read through the website, indexing everything they see, and they relay the info to search engines.  So when you Google something, that's how it knows which web pages to return to you.  Your search term got a "hit" on XYZ website, due to the 'bot reading it.

Back in the day, when a website was created, it had to be submitted to search engines for review, so it would be found when people searched for it.  Things have gone more upscale lately. Things like placement of the webpage in the search results can make a huge difference in directing web traffic to the page.  Keywords and web visitor traffic can mean more than specific terms found on the page.  And that's why you don't always see the "www." name as the first hit.  Other sites that are a better fit for the search term may be listed first, because they have higher placement.

It's all a plan to make website developers richer than anybody, while the unwashed masses sit back and are amazed at how their computer knew to show them THAT webpage.  The magic of computers... 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

Thanks Dave. Somehow, my life is more complete now, just knowing this.


----------



## DaveNV

Passepartout said:


> Thanks Dave. Somehow, my life is more complete now, just knowing this.



And if you're not joking, my friend, you need a much bigger life. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

DaveNW said:


> And if you're not joking, my friend, you need a much bigger life.



Can't you feel your leg being pulled on?  But I can't disagree that my horizons have closed in a bit lately. Between cancelling a couple of trips, DW's health/activity ability decreasing and a certain event of the first Tuesday after the first Monday in November, there's more introspectasion at our house than for a while. I have hopes that this too will pass.

Thanks for the boot where it will do the most good.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> I liked that little green mark in the left corner to tell everyone you are online.


vBulletin had the same type of thing. A little green light for those online. I actually think it was a littler better. It stood out better than the little green triangle that can blend in with the background of the avatar.


----------



## amycurl

Have we fixed the Tapatalk issue yet? I am still getting an error message when trying to log in via Tapatalk on my iPad. Makes me sad, as reading Tug before falling asleep is one way I unplug my brain. #mightbetoomuchinformation


----------



## TUGBrian

no, we have not yet resolved the problem with tapatalk that breaks the forum.

is the look of the mobile site on your ipad not working?


----------



## easyrider

I have to admit that the changes you guys made seems to make for a better vibe. It is like getting a new toy. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## theo

In attempting to delete some old Private Messages (now apparently called "conversations" in the XenForo software) I was unable to do so.
Not a big deal, just an observation. Not ruling out "operator error", but I didn't actually see or find a "delete"option for selected "conversations".


----------



## amycurl

TUGBrian said:


> no, we have not yet resolved the problem with tapatalk that breaks the forum.
> 
> is the look of the mobile site on your ipad not working?


No, but I'll try it. After I posted this question, I found the series of posts talking about the ways you're trying to optimize it for tablets/mobile. Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV

theo said:


> In attempting to delete some old Private Messages (now apparently called "conversations" in the XenForo software) I was unable to do so.
> Not a big deal, just an observation. Not ruling out "operator error", but I didn't actually see or find a "delete"option for selected "conversations".



I think it's the option to "Leave Conversation."  When you highlight the header or open the message, the option to Leave Conversation is offered a couple of ways. If you leave it, you'll be warned it will be removed from your list, and you'll have the option of receiving future replies to the message thread or ignoring them.  Not sure if it actually deletes the message, but it's the closest I can see to remove it from your message list.

Dave


----------



## dwojo

TUGBrian said:


> I still dont quite follow the complaint dwojo?[/.   I am not tech savy enough to explain it any better so I will try working around my issues and let my membership expire.


----------



## TUGBrian

um..ok...sorry to hear that.


----------



## Makai Guy

DaveNW said:


> I think it's the option to "Leave Conversation."  When you highlight the header or open the message, the option to Leave Conversation is offered a couple of ways. If you leave it, you'll be warned it will be removed from your list, and you'll have the option of receiving future replies to the message thread or ignoring them.  Not sure if it actually deletes the message, but it's the closest I can see to remove it from your message list.
> 
> Dave


Yep, that's it.  (Had to look it up, myself, a while ago.)  The actual messages will be maintained in the system as long as anybody in the conversation hasn't left it.  When the last one leaves, the messages will be removed.


----------



## dioxide45

I like the new TUG Member banners under the user name. Perhaps look in to shortening "TUG Review Crew:" It causes the actual descriptive label to flow to a second line. Perhaps just call it "Review Crew"?


----------



## Passepartout

Makai Guy said:


> Yep, that's it.  (Had to look it up, myself, a while ago.)  The actual messages will be maintained in the system as long as anybody in the conversation hasn't left it.  When the last one leaves, the messages will be removed.



So does this mean PM's (Conversations) are no longer limited in number? That would eliminate the old 'full mailbox' messages- as well as the chore of manually thinning the herd.


----------



## dioxide45

dwojo said:


> I navigated the new posts by looking to see what forum they were in. Finding relevant posts was easy that way. Now that is not easy due to the heading being hard to see, so I scroll through maybe 2 pages of new posts and have to move on.



I use Watched Forums, Watched Threads and New Posts. I never mark the forums as read except for the very first time. I do think it was a little easier in the past where you could more easily see what forum a new post was in. Now it is rather small and in gray under the post title. I liked in the past where it was off to the right. Not sure if there is anything that could be done to make the forum name stand out better in the New Posts page?


----------



## dioxide45

I was starting my first new thread on the new BBS. It looks like we can perhaps now create our own polls?


----------



## dioxide45

It doesn't look like Boardreader is picking up on the new forum. The last post they show is from the 17th.


----------



## DaveNV

Passepartout said:


> So does this mean PM's (Conversations) are no longer limited in number? That would eliminate the old 'full mailbox' messages- as well as the chore of manually thinning the herd.



That's how I see it.  Nothing shows about limits in one box or another.  Since it shows in the same list anything you sent plus anything the recipient replied, there shouldn't be a limit on what can be "conversed."

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

Passepartout said:


> So does this mean PM's (Conversations) are no longer limited in number? That would eliminate the old 'full mailbox' messages- as well as the chore of manually thinning the herd.


ive yet to find any limit in the settings!


----------



## theo

DaveNW said:


> I think it's the option to "Leave Conversation."  When you highlight the header or open the message, the option to Leave Conversation is offered a couple of ways. <snip>



Yup, that't the ticket; thanks Dave.


----------



## Safti

Used to be when you have already read a thread it was marked in a lighter blue colour so as to indicate that it has already been read by you. This made it somewhat easier to locate the thread on quick review because you could quickly scan all recent posts, find the lighter blue one to go back to. Now, the colour doesn't seem to change and I have to actually look at every post to remind myself if I read it. I haven't tried it on my IPad yet but this is the way it looks on my IPhone.


----------



## dioxide45

Safti said:


> Used to be when you have already read a thread it was marked in a lighter blue colour so as to indicate that it has already been read by you. This made it somewhat easier to locate the thread on quick review because you could quickly scan all recent posts, find the lighter blue one to go back to. Now, the colour doesn't seem to change and I have to actually look at every post to remind myself if I read it. I haven't tried it on my IPad yet but this is the way it looks on my IPhone.


You might need to do a one time "Mark Forums Read". After I read a new thread that is in bold, either in the forum or through New Posts", that thread changes from bold to unbold. It seems to do what the old forums did. Also, if you read threads or posts through the Watched Threads or New Posts tabs, the threads disappear once you have read them. I just read the Watched Threads page until it is blank. I read the New Posts page until I have read everything that interest me. After it all, one can also "Mark Forums Read" again to wipe the slate clean.


----------



## cissy

Sandy VDH said:


> My wish list.... if possible
> 
> 1. add menu bar at top of screen that links to other TUG sites landing site (reviews, marketplace,etc)
> 2. on "New Posts" page, here are my requests: a) make the forum category for each post clickable,  b) I would also prefer a switch between where the last user posted info is on the right and switch that info with the forum category info, as I am usually more interested in what forum the topic is rather than the last user who posted to it.  It is very difficult to scan this now.



Also, I really liked when the "New Posts" results went to 100 posts per page, and also showed only those I personally hadn't viewed.


----------



## dioxide45

cissy said:


> Also, I really liked when the "New Posts" results went to 100 posts per page, and also showed only those I personally hadn't viewed.


While the limit is probably different, threads fall off the New Posts page once you view them. At least they do for me. You just can't use your browsers back button to go back to the New Posts page from each thread you read. You have to click on New Posts again to refresh it.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, as mentioned above this functionality still exists on the forum (that it will highlight/unhighlight posts based on if you have read them or not).

I have just noticed that the "mark as read" default timeout is set at 30 days, i will drop this down to 7 days.  thus anything older than a week will be marked as read.

if you wish to speed up this process, there is a "mark all as read" button at the top of the forum that will reset all of your counters and the next time you return to the forum, only unread posts will appear in the new posts section.


----------



## alwysonvac

Can you lock old threads with this new upgrade?
Maybe lock any thread that hasn't been updated within the last 24 months preventing it from being resurrected.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Is there any way to jump from forum to forum without having to go back to the FORUM Home page to do that.  I used to use the drop down selector for navigation to various forum pages.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, the small box with angled arrow icon at the top and bottom right of every thread will allow this:


----------



## Sandy VDH

Glad you pointed that out Brian, I would have never guessed.


----------



## TUGBrian

indeed, it can certainly stand to be a bit more intuitive as a "forum navigation" link for sure.


----------



## dioxide45

alwysonvac said:


> Can you lock old threads with this new upgrade?
> Maybe lock any thread that hasn't been updated within the last 24 months preventing it from being resurrected.


Guess my post in this thread prompted this?  I agree, it would be good if threads that are x months without any new activity are automatically locked. However, there are some situations where responding to an old thread is better than starting a new one.


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, im not sure that'd be a useful feature...i wouldnt want to discourage any new member from being active and or posting in a thread even if its old!

tons of folks find TUG as google/bing searches result in old forum threads on the topics they were searching for!


----------



## alwysonvac

JHMO... Old threads are helpful as a reference. It's just that rules, policies and strategies can change over time. Very old threads can be confusing/misleading to anyone who isn't paying close attention. Once an old thread is resurrected, I've seen folks start replying to the original poster or quoting old posts made in the thread.

But I understand not wanting to prevent newbies from posting on the forums. Too bad posting on an mothball thread couldn't trigger a new thread with a link to the old.


----------



## R.J.C.

Sorry I didn't read through the whole thread (272 postings and climbing) but I noticed (or can't find) it doesn't show the date of a post on a post. Is that information now gone?

ETA: Sorry, scratch the question. Finally found the info very lightly printed inside of the post at the very bottom. My apologies.


----------



## TUGBrian

it is displayed at the bottom of each post.


----------



## MuranoJo

alwysonvac said:


> JHMO... Old threads are helpful as a reference. It's just that rules, policies and strategies can change over time. Very old threads can be confusing/misleading to anyone who isn't paying close attention. Once an old thread is resurrected, I've seen folks start replying to the original poster or quoting old posts made in the thread.
> 
> But I understand not wanting to prevent newbies from posting on the forums. Too bad posting on an mothball thread couldn't trigger a new thread with a link to the old.



I agree--wish there was a way to indicate it's a 'mature' thread.  In the past, moderators have altered the subject heading.  Just one recent example of retrieving old threads that many of us like is Cat's Thanksgiving Turkey Brining Recipe.


----------



## jackio

I also would like to see the name of the forum on the right and more prominent, rather than the name of the last poster. It is difficult to see the name of the forum in the small gray print.


----------



## NiteMaire

Brian, any closer to getting tapatalk interface working?


----------



## SmithOp

jackio said:


> I also would like to see the name of the forum on the right and more prominent, rather than the name of the last poster. It is difficult to see the name of the forum in the small gray print.



Its in bold right there on the breadcrumb line (I just learned that term, showing off my web page coding knowledge  ).


----------



## dioxide45

SmithOp said:


> Its in bold right there on the breadcrumb line (I just learned that term, showing off my web page coding knowledge  ).
> 
> View attachment 2963


I think they mean, they want to see the name of the forum on the right on the New Posts page. Currently, it shows the name of the last poster and the forum name is under the thread title. It isn't real easy to see.


----------



## WinniWoman

I am not liking it. I clicked on Mark all forums as read, but I am not getting it. I would have to do this every time?


----------



## SueDonJ

This may have already been asked but I can't find it ...

I'm really missing the google search function in the "Search" dropdown box, would like it to be added if that's possible?  If not, can somebody please share the instructions?  Thanks!


----------



## clifffaith

Didn't read through to see if anyone else is bothered by this. My own threads/replies don't show up for ages after I post them. Used to be if you typed something that thread would immediately show up at the top under new posts. There is a time lag now that makes it feel like the post just dropped off completely and disappeared.

For instance I can only find my words above by going to the About Tug Forum, and my iPad problem post from a few minutes ago is only in the Lounge right now, neither show in the general chronological listing of new posts.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

FYI - new posts

They seem to update asap on the "right side bar" of the Forums page.

I agree that they do not show up -at once - when you re-click on new posts .

Not a huge problem --- (except for those of us with the TUG new post addiction syndrome)

.


----------



## TUGBrian

jackio said:


> I also would like to see the name of the forum on the right and more prominent, rather than the name of the last poster. It is difficult to see the name of the forum in the small gray print.



I have been working on trying to edit that field to make it easier to see other than the grey, but for whatever reason its not taking.


----------



## TUGBrian

nitemaire said:


> Brian, any closer to getting tapatalk interface working?



tapatalk seems to think its related to our version of PHP, so i need to schedule a time with our host to upgrade that.


----------



## TUGBrian

mpumilia said:


> I am not liking it. I clicked on Mark all forums as read, but I am not getting it. I would have to do this every time?



when you click it, a box should pop up saying "are you sure you want to mark all forums read"...once clicking that the next time you come to the forums there should be no new posts in the "new posts" section.


----------



## TUGBrian

SueDonJ said:


> This may have already been asked but I can't find it ...
> 
> I'm really missing the google search function in the "Search" dropdown box, would like it to be added if that's possible?  If not, can somebody please share the instructions?  Thanks!



that was a custom modification doug made and it will have to be redone..just have to find a useful place to put it at the top since the existing "search" box is actually an interactive box vs a link to click to drop down and initiate that box like it was on vbulletin.

for ease of use, that link is http://search.tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian

clifffaith said:


> Didn't read through to see if anyone else is bothered by this. My own threads/replies don't show up for ages after I post them. Used to be if you typed something that thread would immediately show up at the top under new posts. There is a time lag now that makes it feel like the post just dropped off completely and disappeared.
> .



its not likely to every show this, because if you make a post in a thread...the thread would not be "unread" and thus "not new"

it would only show up later on down the road if someone other than you made a reply in that thread since your last viewing of it.


----------



## linsj

mpumilia said:


> I am not liking it. I clicked on Mark all forums as read, but I am not getting it. I would have to do this every time?



I discovered I have to click that every time to see what threads have new posts in the forums. (I don't find the new posts section on the right to be helpful, so I'm ignoring it.) It's the same way on a vBulletin board I frequent. Annoying, yes, since that wasn't the case before on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

another option you can use is to sort any particular forum by "start date"...instead of the default "last post".

the tops of the columns of each forum are sortable like an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## SheilaE

Not impressed with new layout - not easy to get around....but then I (an older person) doesn't like to deal with change on something that didn't seem broken.


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe what some of you are looking for is available in the "recent threads" link....which is located at the top right of the "new posts" page.

this displays all posts/threads (even yours) sorted by most recent.

here is the direct link:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?find-new/13649/posts


----------



## TUGBrian

scratch that, just found a way to add "recent posts" to the top nav bar...this should be exactly what some of you were looking for in terms of most recent posts...vs most recent unread posts.


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...just for me...thats actually way handier than the "new posts" link.  kudos for the feedback to get that enabled!


----------



## clifffaith

TUGBrian said:


> scratch that, just found a way to add "recent posts" to the top nav bar...this should be exactly what some of you were looking for in terms of most recent posts...vs most recent unread posts.



OK, that seems like it will work for me, "recent" vs "new".  Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

SheilaE said:


> Not impressed with new layout - not easy to get around....but then I (an older person) doesn't like to deal with change on something that didn't seem broken.



could you provide an example or two of things you are finding difficult?  perhaps we can provide (or implement) a solution?


----------



## SueDonJ

TUGBrian said:


> that was a custom modification doug made and it will have to be redone..just have to find a useful place to put it at the top since the existing "search" box is actually an interactive box vs a link to click to drop down and initiate that box like it was on vbulletin.
> 
> for ease of use, that link is http://search.tug2.net



Thank you!


----------



## Glynda

I am finding that there is not enough distinction between the bold and the grayed subject lines once marked "read."  I'm also having trouble reading the name, date and time stamp that appears at the bottom of a post.  The light gray and small font just doesn't work well for my eyes. Also agree with others that the bright white background is glaring.


----------



## TUGBrian

been trying to tinker around with "toning down" the white background, but have not yet found the right color.

when switching towards a more muted grey...it just looks odd to me?>


----------



## jackio

dioxide45 said:


> I think they mean, they want to see the name of the forum on the right on the New Posts page. Currently, it shows the name of the last poster and the forum name is under the thread title. It isn't real easy to see.


That is correct. I click on new posts, and previously I just looked at what forums had new posts. Now I have to look at all the posts and squint to see what forums they are in.


----------



## TUGBrian

jackio said:


> That is correct. I click on new posts, and previously I just looked at what forums had new posts. Now I have to look at all the posts and squint to see what forums they are in.


yes, this is something im also still trying to work on formatting wise, its been mentioned a few times.


----------



## jackio

TUGBrian said:


> yes, this is something im also still trying to work on formatting wise, its been mentioned a few times.


Thank you


----------



## Safti

Brian,
I'm really having trouble navigating the website and find myself pulling back from my usual 5x per day views. Here are the things that I'm having trouble with. Firstly, on the right side of the page it says the day that the post went in but not the date. I like having the actual date. I know that today is the 28th and I like to see if something has been posted on the 20th or 25th. That kind of tells me how old it is, rather than saying "Friday". Maybe others feel differently but that's my two cents. As well, I have relied on going back to a thread that I have already read and know that I have read it (and follow it) by seeing the change from BOLD to light blue. If I got down the list and see a thread is light blue then I know that I am following that thread, have usually posted on it and like to see the responses. Must I put all those threads that I am following into a separate folder? Not sure what to do about this but I think the "old way" was very easy for me to follow.


----------



## TUGBrian

Safti said:


> Brian,
> I'm really having trouble navigating the website and find myself pulling back from my usual 5x per day views. Here are the things that I'm having trouble with. Firstly, on the right side of the page it says the day that the post went in but not the date. I like having the actual date.



it should show the date after the thread is more than a week old...if its updated today itll say "today" and if its updated yesterday itll show "yesterday"

however beyond a week it should display as you mention, im not sure how to change that but i can look.



> As well, I have relied on going back to a thread that I have already read and know that I have read it (and follow it) by seeing the change from BOLD to light blue. If I got down the list and see a thread is light blue then I know that I am following that thread, have usually posted on it and like to see the responses. Must I put all those threads that I am following into a separate folder? Not sure what to do about this but I think the "old way" was very easy for me to follow.



I believe this functionality is now replaced by the "watch thread" feature (note the link at the top of the forum)

if it is a thread you want to follow click the "watch this thread" or "watch this forum" link at top right hand corner.

thanks for the feedback, we are trying!


----------



## Safti

So do I click "watch thread" AFTER I open the thread? Not sure I get it. I tried it that way but it didn't work.


----------



## Safti

Oh, I think I've got it now. I didn't see it on the top right hand side of thread. I only saw it across the top of the page next to "watch forum". Thanks Brian.


----------



## dioxide45

Also, the Watched Threads tab will only by default show unread watched threads, but there is a link in the lower left for '_Show all watched threads_'. Clicking that will show all your watched threads. Those in bold are unread. You can also set your preferences to watch any thread that you reply to. To make sure that is set, go in to preferences and make sure '_Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply..._' option is checked.


----------



## TUGBrian

this forum software is far more user friendly than vbulletin...its just going to take a bit of working out all the new features and terminology!


----------



## Safti

Link in the "lower left" for watched threads? I don't see it.


----------



## Safti

found the "watched thread". Now how to set preferences?


----------



## Safti

I feel really stupid here. I'm getting it slowly.


----------



## TUGBrian

what are you trying to do specifically so i can give a better answer =)


----------



## dioxide45

Safti said:


> found the "watched thread". Now how to set preferences?


To access Preference, hover over your username in the upper right. A box will popup where you can then select Preference.


----------



## MuranoJo

TUGBrian said:


> been trying to tinker around with "toning down" the white background, but have not yet found the right color.
> 
> when switching towards a more muted grey...it just looks odd to me?>



This whole exercise makes me smile as I remember a past job where I built websites on the side.  There's no way to please everyone and it takes users a while to adjust to change.  So I understand and applaud the work you've been doing.  Thanks.

Meanwhile, re. the gray--just to add to the pile--I think it may be a tad too gray now, perhaps a shade or two too dark.  But I like the idea of shading the every-other post.  Also, at least with this current gray, the light blue line separating posts could be darkened to stand out more.


----------



## ldodd

I see the Search box at the top of the screen to search the whole site, but how do I search individual forums?


----------



## TUGBrian

ldodd said:


> I see the Search box at the top of the screen to search the whole site, but how do I search individual forums?



use the "search forums" at the top of the page within that navigation bar.


----------



## Elli

TUGBrian said:


> been trying to tinker around with "toning down" the white background, but have not yet found the right color.
> 
> when switching towards a more muted grey...it just looks odd to me?>


I like the muted grey - looks o.k. to me.


----------



## Bill4728

I did not like the new look   BUT today's look is great!!


----------



## TUGBrian

udpated font/size for thread titles....should be an easier distinction between read and unread now.


----------



## b2bailey

From the first day of change, my first impression was the new format is visually more appealing. I guess I havent needed to use any of the advanced functions that have caused others to be negative about the new site.

My reason for writing today... I forgot to log in and saw an ad that was of interest to me. I then observed the presentation of ads seems less obnoxious than it used to be.


----------



## TUGBrian

there should be no ads on the site for anyone logged in (member or guest).


----------



## pedro47

Brain, the very first time I used the new format there was an ad on the right side of the screen.  I logged off and when I log back in and there was no ad. (information only).


----------



## TUGBrian

do you mean shortly after the upgrade?  or recently?


----------



## pedro47

Brian, shortly after the upgrade. Now it is fine. No ADS are showing.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah ok, just making sure!


----------



## Marathoner

Site is looking better with each change.

Still would request that we use a larger font for the latest thread on each forum on the main forum page.


----------



## dioxide45

There seems to be an issue with the New Posts. There are a lot of threads there that indicate "Watched" as they have a little pair of glasses associated with the thread. However, these are not threads that I am watching and they don't show up in Watched Threads. When I click on the thread, the link in the upper right says "Watch Thread, not "Unwatch Thread". Many of the threads are from the Sightings forum that I haven't even gone in to yet tonight.


----------



## TUGBrian

are they perhaps threads in a forum that you are watching?


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> are they perhaps threads in a forum that you are watching?


That explains it.


----------



## BellaWyn

Have no complaint or suggestion to make only compliments about this upgrade.  Not only about the look, ease of navigation, fun new features but also appreciate the massive level of effort and resources that have gone into getting this in place, patient attention to all of the troubleshooting and tweeking requests (read through all 14 pages) and willingness of TUGGERS to jump in and help.  See a lot of moderators in this thread.  So many of you go unnoticed and  under-appreciated by the massive amount of member and guest traffic that hits this site.

To all of you, thank you.  Super like this new upgrade!  Bravo!

Caite


----------



## Passepartout

Maybe it's just me, but being addicted to the 'New Posts', I find it distracting to see under each of the posts, a chronological time- like 'Posted 7 minutes ago', or 'posted today at 12:49' or something similar, even though those times are relative to the LAST time I renewed the list. Not relative to NOW.  I preferred the old system that showed something like 'Posted 12/3 at 12:49', so I knew whether it was currently new, or not.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe someone else mentioned this as well, but ive yet to find any way to modify how that is displayed (ie making them all show the date/time vs it being in minutes or "yesterday" etc.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

Just keep "new posts" or  a bunch of TUG members ( including me ) will be "hooked " without our "fix" 

.


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, there is no plan (or ability that im aware of) to remove the "new posts" functionality.

plus even I use it every day =)


----------



## theo

This is an observation / compliment rather than a "complaint" regarding the new software...

Since adoption of the new Xenforo software on TUG, I don't think that I've seen *any* garbage posts in the forums from first time guests peddling counterfeit currency or passports, assorted dubious electronic devices, cell phones of unknown origin or legitimacy, etc. While such crap advertising has always generally been promptly "reported" and removed from the TUG forums, not even seeing it *at all* is even better. Not sure if this new development is a byproduct of some intrinsic "screening" capability in the new software, some new technical difficulty for spammers / scammers to overcome that I don't comprehend, or heightened vigilance by moderators --- but whatever the reason it is a welcome, unexpected and appreciated feature improvement.


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> there should be no ads on the site for anyone logged in (member or guest).


That's the way it is still working.  I have noticed that when I go to the site now, I do not see the ads for the up front fee companies.  Is it because this new format does a better job at keeping them off?

You will be the first to know if I see them again.


----------



## Makai Guy

theo said:


> This is an observation / compliment rather than a "complaint" regarding the new software...
> 
> Since adoption of the new Xenforo software on TUG, I don't think that I've seen *any* garbage posts from first time guests advertising counterfeit currency or passports, assorted dubious electronic devices, cell phones of unknown origin or legitimacy, etc. While such crap advertising has always generally been promptly "reported" and removed from the TUG forums, not seeing it *at all* is even better. Not sure if this new development is a byproduct of some intrinsic "screening" capability in the new software, some technical difficulty for spammers / scammers to overcome that I don't comprehend, or heightened vigilance by moderators --- but whatever the reason it is a welcome, unexpected and appreciated feature improvement.


There have only been a handful in two and a half weeks -- sometimes we used to get that many in a single day before.  It may just be that the automated bots that were set up to log into vBulletin here haven't caught on and switched to their scripts to log into XenForo now.  Or maybe XenForo *is* less prone to this.  Time will tell, but it's sure much nicer now while it lasts.


----------



## TUGBrian

theo said:


> This is an observation / compliment rather than a "complaint" regarding the new software...
> 
> Since adoption of the new Xenforo software on TUG, I don't think that I've seen *any* garbage posts from first time guests advertising counterfeit currency or passports, assorted dubious electronic devices, cell phones of unknown origin or legitimacy, etc. While such crap advertising has always generally been promptly "reported" and removed from the TUG forums, not seeing it *at all* is even better. Not sure if this new development is a byproduct of some intrinsic "screening" capability in the new software, some technical difficulty for spammers / scammers to overcome that I don't comprehend, or heightened vigilance by moderators --- but whatever the reason it is a welcome, unexpected and appreciated feature improvement.




the "anti spam" tools used on this forum during registration most certainly do a much better job to filter out the robot spammers for sure!


----------



## TUGBrian

csxjohn said:


> That's the way it is still working.  I have noticed that when I go to the site now, I do not see the ads for the up front fee companies.  Is it because this new format does a better job at keeping them off?
> 
> You will be the first to know if I see them again.



while we cannot control what google ads are displayed on the site (its actually based on your own browsing history and changes for each user who visits the site)...we do keep on top of blocking the obvious ones.

and our block list within adwords is more than 500 urls long!


----------



## TUGBrian

retest tapatalk install....


----------



## TUGBrian

well, at the moment the "fix" we got at least at first glance doesnt break the site...but its still filling the server logs with errors.

if they are errors we can ignore and I dont find anything else broken at the moment ill leave it enabled if its working for end users.


----------



## TUGBrian

no reply from any tapatalk users?  yes no maybe?

since i didnt hear from anyone ive disabled tapatalk again until we can actually get it working without it generating an error every time a post is made or edited.


----------



## TUGBrian

test tapatalk again


----------



## TUGBrian

annnd still failed


----------



## Sandy VDH

Is there a way to report a thread to a moderator.  I know there was the caution sign on the old site, but how do we do that now.  There was a spam posted yesterday, but I could not find a way to report it.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, below your signature you will find a link that says "report".


----------



## TUGBrian

test tapatalk install take 4!


----------



## TUGBrian

annd still errors....not terribly impressed with tapatalk support sofar!


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> annd still errors....not terribly impressed with tapatalk support sofar!


I just sent an email to Tapatalk customer service while on the Tapatalk site asking them to please help to fix the problem of not being able to log onto TUG via TapaTalk.

Fingers crossed.

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

oh ive gotten replies today from their support team.

first they identified the problem and provided a fix (which i will admit, did seem to fix the problem we were reporting, but unfortunately caused another).

then they provided another file to change, which we did...to no avail.

then we were provided with an entire updated version of tapatalk to reinstall over the existing one on the forum, still get the error.

ive not heard back from the support tech after reporting the last failure, i suspect they are likely gone for the day.


----------



## baillargeone

TUGBrian said:


> ok, i think im spending more time going back and forth in threads than I am figuring out how to fix the issues, so lets consolidate them all into this one thread here please =)
> 
> bring em on...please be mindful of duplicates and please be patient.  some of these fixes can take 5 seconds....some can take days!  Rest assured we will do as much as we can to make the transition easier and restore much if not all of the previous functionality we had customized into the previous forum...it was just so old that many of those modifications simply didnt even apply to new sections.
> 
> also please if the complaint or suggestion is something complex, try to explain it in great detail where you are within the forum and what you are clicking on to generate the error (or whatever it is you would like to have changed)...itll make it so much easier for us to reproduce and fix!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> List of fixes sofar as of the start of this thread.
> 
> 1. bumped up the default font size
> 2. installed tapatalk (currently disabled until we can fix the issue it causes)
> 3. guest/tug member user tags fixed
> 4. added home/marketplace/reviews links to top nav bar
> 5. reduced "whiteness" of forum (ok, that sounds awful, but hopefully you all understand!)


Hi,

I am a new member. Can you tell me how to publish a post?


----------



## TUGBrian

baillargeone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member. Can you tell me how to publish a post?


happy to!

from any main forum directory, you will find a link at the top right hand corner that says "POST NEW THREAD"...this link will let you create a new thread.


----------



## Makai Guy

baillargeone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member. Can you tell me how to publish a post?



Well, actually, you just did.  

We have a fairly extensive BBS Help section, found by clicking the yellow BBS Help link in the blue bar near the top of the page.  One of the help files there is:

How do I post messages to the bbs?


----------



## Elli

Another quick question - in the old forum I used to go to "Options" and could change # of posts seen to 2 days or longer?  Is this possible with the new TUG?


----------



## TUGBrian

Elli said:


> Another quick question - in the old forum I used to go to "Options" and could change # of posts seen to 2 days or longer?  Is this possible with the new TUG?



not sure I follow you on this one?  new posts should remain populated until you click the "mark all as read" link.  (or unless you have read them)


----------



## TUGBrian

test


----------



## TUGBrian

test


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, not getting any errors from tapatalk now...any tapatalk users confirm its working again?


----------



## Passepartout

I was able to open Tapatalk. This msg is on it from my phone

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic!  please keep me updated if any issues arise with tapatalk from an end users perspective!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Congrats! (so far) TapaTalk is working on my iPhone6


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Congrats! (so far) TapaTalk is working on my iPhone6



Also on iPad (Air) !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Also on iPad (Air) !!!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sent from TapaTalk on iPhone6 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Congrats of getting TapTalk to work - less workaround for uploading photos.

Now...  if we could get people to add picture to their profile. Helps to quickly ID poster since names are not as prominent - and gives quick perspective on the person posting. Easier to ID photo than name.


----------



## TUGBrian

glad its back working for tapatalk users!


----------



## Makai Guy

Yeah, but I'm getting the following at top of the page:





> Warning: Unexpected character in input: '\' (ASCII=92) state=1 in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/library/Tapatalk/Listener/ControllerPostDispatch.php on line 138
> 
> Warning: Unexpected character in input: '\' (ASCII=92) state=1 in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/library/Tapatalk/Listener/ControllerPostDispatch.php on line 161
> 
> Warning: Unexpected character in input: '\' (ASCII=92) state=1 in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/library/Tapatalk/Listener/ControllerPostDispatch.php on line 202


... plus I'm getting error popups saying the server returned an error and is listed in the javascript console.


----------



## Makai Guy

[duplicate posts deleted]


----------



## dioxide45

Makai Guy said:


> Yeah, but I'm getting the following at top of the page:


Are you seeing this in Tapatalk, or on the webpage? I am not seeing it in Chrome.


----------



## Makai Guy

Not Tapatalk, never use it.  Firefox mobile on tablet, as now.  Kept giving me errors when tried to submit post, but see now it submitted anyhow, leading to dupes.


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm, this seems like the similar issue we had originally where it didnt show it was posting a message but it really was.

wonder why it only impacts some uses vs everyone though.


----------



## TUGBrian

ive disabled tapatalk again until we hear back from their support


----------



## Makai Guy

Error messages at top of page gone for me.

[Edit] .. and Post button working normally.


----------



## dioxide45

Makai Guy said:


> Not Tapatalk, never use it.  Firefox mobile on tablet, as now.  Kept giving me errors when tried to submit post, but see now it submitted anyhow, leading to dupes.


Is it perhaps related to the popup one would get when they log in from a mobile device and the forum recommends they try using Tapatalk instead of going through the browser?


----------



## NiteMaire

Brian, tapatalk worked great for a bit on Monday.  It stopped later that day and hasn't worked since.



TUGBrian said:


> test tapatalk again


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, i had to disable it again because it was yet again breaking the site.


----------



## theo

It is certainly a minor complaint, but beings a "facts-oriented" sort I wish that the new XenForo software identified any and all submissions with a simple and straightforward date and time "stamp".

I realize that references such as "yesterday", "52 minutes ago", "Friday", etc. can be deciphered easily enough, but specific and consistent date and time (e.g., vbulletin) involves no such need for interpretation.  I'm frankly surprised that the software designers didn't simply (and consistently) just incorporate and adopt straightforward and precise dates and times for all entries instead of the assorted "verbal descriptions and references".


----------



## TUGBrian

it changes to a time and date after 48 hours I believe.


----------



## Makai Guy

theo said:


> It is certainly a minor complaint, but beings a "facts-oriented" sort I wish that the new XenForo software identified any and all submissions with a simple and straightforward date and time "stamp".
> 
> I realize that references such as "yesterday", "52 minutes ago", "Friday", etc. can be deciphered easily enough, but specific and consistent date and time (e.g., vbulletin) involves no such need for interpretation.  I'm frankly surprised that the software designers didn't simply (and consistently) just incorporate and adopt straightforward and precise dates and times for all entries instead of the assorted "verbal descriptions and references".


Doesn't appeal to me either.


----------



## Elli

TUGBrian said:


> not sure I follow you on this one?  new posts should remain populated until you click the "mark all as read" link.  (or unless you have read them)


Brian, I did click "mark all as read", but I don't have to do that every day, do I?  On the old BBS I had the option of seeing posts for the last 2 days, 1 week, a month, etc.  Has this option been deleted?  You had to go to "options" to make that change.   Elli


----------



## TUGBrian

im pretty sure it still considers a thread as "new" if you havent actually visited it...once you read a thread it wont show up in that list anymore.  clicking "mark all as read" will reset the list completely.

perhaps the "recent posts" link would be a better option for what you are looking for?


----------



## Passepartout

Tapatalk makes it appear that my username/password are not accepted by TUG. Down again?


----------



## Passepartout

theo said:


> It is certainly a minor complaint, but beings a "facts-oriented" sort I wish that the new XenForo software identified any and all submissions with a simple and straightforward date and time "stamp".



Me too.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, we had to disable tapatalk again because of the problems it is causing to the forum itself.

no reply from their support at all today after sending them the latest errors.


----------



## TUGBrian

annnnd back on again with another fix...fingers crossed.


----------



## NiteMaire

TUGBrian said:


> annnnd back on again with another fix...fingers crossed.



It's working for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy

Not getting the errors I was yesterday.


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> perhaps the "recent posts" link would be a better option for what you are looking for?


This helps. To me, this is more like the vbulletin version. The new version has threads I have recently visited disappear(when I use 'New Posts) I like still seeing them, though lighter, so I know what threads I have visited whether I reply or not.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TapaTalk is working for me (again)


----------



## Elli

Elli said:


> Brian, I did click "mark all as read", but I don't have to do that every day, do I?  On the old BBS I had the option of seeing posts for the last 2 days, 1 week, a month, etc.  Has this option been deleted?  You had to go to "options" to make that change.   Elli





TUGBrian said:


> im pretty sure it still considers a thread as "new" if you havent actually visited it...once you read a thread it wont show up in that list anymore.  clicking "mark all as read" will reset the list completely.
> 
> perhaps the "recent posts" link would be a better option for what you are looking for?


In "recent posts" can I specify which forums I want to read in "recent posts" or does it always show all forums?


----------



## TUGBrian

Elli said:


> In "recent posts" can I specify which forums I want to read in "recent posts" or does it always show all forums?


I am pretty sure it shows all forums.  

the way to accomplish what you are looking for would be to only "watch" the forums you want, then you should be able to access new posts using the "Watched forums" link above in the nav bar.


----------



## dioxide45

Elli said:


> In "recent posts" can I specify which forums I want to read in "recent posts" or does it always show all forums?


In New Posts and Recent Posts, threads in forums that you follow will have a little pair of glasses on the right. I suspect it will also show that if it is a thread you are following.


----------



## TUGBrian

added a new feature that allows you to ignore threads and forums from your "new posts" and "recent posts" watchlists.

you will find the links to these features at the top of the page in the navigation bar.

to ignore a thread or a forum, the option to do so is at the top right hand corner of the forum or thread in particular (right next to the watch forum/thread link)


----------



## Glynda

Ummm....I'm not seeing the "Mark Forums Read" option tab at the top of the page tonight.  Has this changed today?


----------



## dioxide45

Glynda said:


> Ummm....I'm not seeing the "Mark Forums Read" option tab at the top of the page tonight.  Has this changed today?


I am still seeing it in Chrome.


----------



## TUGBrian

Glynda said:


> Ummm....I'm not seeing the "Mark Forums Read" option tab at the top of the page tonight.  Has this changed today?



still there, maybe you recently clicked it?  its the first link in the nav bar at the far left.


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> added a new feature that allows you to ignore threads and forums from your "new posts" and "recent posts" watchlists.
> 
> you will find the links to these features at the top of the page in the navigation bar.
> 
> to ignore a thread or a forum, the option to do so is at the top right hand corner of the forum or thread in particular (right next to the watch forum/thread link)



I see those links, and agree they're helpful. But the placement messes with the orderly layout at the top of the screen.  Can you move those two choices over by two to the left?  It would put Forums and Threads You Ignore next to Watched Forums and Threads. That would put Recent Posts and New Posts at the end of the line to the right. That way, when somebody drops in for two seconds like I do, clicking New Posts is an easy thing, and they (ok, me), wouldn't have to hunt to find the New Posts and Recent Posts links.  It's probably an OCD thing. 

Dave


----------



## Makai Guy

Glynda said:


> Ummm....I'm not seeing the "Mark Forums Read" option tab at the top of the page tonight.  Has this changed today?


Do you have "Forums" selected in the top row?  That gives you the forum-related links in the second row.


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNW said:


> I see those links, and agree they're helpful. But the placement messes with the orderly layout at the top of the screen.  Can you move those two choices over by two to the left?  It would put Forums and Threads You Ignore next to Watched Forums and Threads. That would put Recent Posts and New Posts at the end of the line to the right. That way, when somebody drops in for two seconds like I do, clicking New Posts is an easy thing, and they (ok, me), wouldn't have to hunt to find the New Posts and Recent Posts links.  It's probably an OCD thing.
> 
> Dave


I would agree that those links are pretty prominent when they are probably going to be seldom used. Not sure if these could instead be moved to the User Name drop-down or something where they aren't taking up as much room in the menu bar.


----------



## Bucky

I'm not seeing the mark forums read button this morning either. Now my navigation bar starts with watched forums?


----------



## Makai Guy

Any of the Forum sub-menu options that don't fit on the bar as the display window narrows should still be accessible.  When items drop off the bar there is a "..." link at the right end that produces a drop down menu with the items that fell off the bar.  With its white-on-light-blue coloring it's not the easiest to see.

When my window is wide enough to show all items, the order on the Forum submenu bar is:
Mark Forums Read - Search Forums - Watched Forums - Watched Threads - Recent Posts - New Posts - Threads you Ignore - Forums You Ignore

Or when abbreviated:



		Code:
	

MFR SF WF WT RP NP TYI FYI


As the window size is narrowed (i.e. smaller window on computer, or small screen on phone or tablet) items drop off from the left, not the right as one would expect, and get added to the bottom of the "..." drop down:


		Code:
	

SF WF WT RP NP TYI FYI ...
                       MFR

WF WT RP NP TYI FYI ...
                    MFR
                    SF

WT RP NP TYI FYI ...
                 MFR
                 SF
                 WF

RP NP TYI FYI ...
              MFR
              SF
              WF
              WT


.. and so forth.

This is built into our XenForo bbs software and works the same way for all of the sub-menus (the ones below Forums, Members, whatever).  The main menu bar at the top works just the opposite, with items dropping from the right, which seems much more intuitive to me.

It would make more sense to me to have sub-menu bar work the same as the main menu bar, but I don't know if this is something that can be changed in the way this Xenforo bbs software works.


----------



## ace2000

Can I make a suggestion please... can we move the "Recent Posts" and/or "New Posts" buttons to the far right?  Little easier to click on and I'm sure they're more commonly used by all, rather than the ignore buttons being used less frequently. 

And by the way, what's the difference between recent and new posts?  (sorry if this has already been discussed).


----------



## DavidnRobin

Bucky said:


> I'm not seeing the mark forums read button this morning either. Now my navigation bar starts with watched forums?



Looks like it moved to right side - if you do not see it, click on the '...' and it will show.


----------



## theo

I don't actually look at the TUG forums by searching for collective "new posts", but I am nonetheless curious about the unspecified definition of "new" in the Xenforo software for that particular search function. In checking out at the "new posts" search function just now, the list retrieved seems to go back about 3 days. 

This is not an issue of concern or a complaint, just a question about the specific date / time range for that "new posts" search function.


----------



## Elli

dioxide45 said:


> In New Posts and Recent Posts, threads in forums that you follow will have a little pair of glasses on the right. I suspect it will also show that if it is a thread you are following.


Thanks, Brian and dioxide 45 - will try it out.


----------



## Makai Guy

ace2000 said:


> Can I make a suggestion please... can we move the "Recent Posts" and/or "New Posts" buttons to the far right?  Little easier to click on and I'm sure they're more commonly used by all, rather than the ignore buttons being used less frequently.



For those menu bar links you use often, I'd suggest saving each as a bookmark/favorite in your browser so you've always got it readily available.  I've been coming in via a bookmark to "Watched Forums", but I may change it to a bookmark for "New Posts" now that I've got the forums I don't care about marked to ignore.

[Edited to add:] The bookmark approach may work for the "Mark Forums Read" link, because each time you login or refresh the page, it codes a timestamp into the link.  So if you saved a bookmark yesterday, then use the bookmark to mark forums read today, I think it will only mark those messages that were present when you saved the bookmark yesterday as read.   At least I suspect that's what would happen since there is a timestamp in the link.



> And by the way, what's the difference between recent and new posts?  (sorry if this has already been discussed).



Recent posts are posts entered over some recent period of time, probably one day, whether you have seen them or not.

New posts are those entered since your last visit, plus other recent posts you have not yet read -- not sure how far back that goes.


----------



## dioxide45

New Posts shows all threads with a new post that are unread. Recent posts shows the same, but also includes threads you have read. I think Brian indicated it was set to 7 days.


----------



## Bucky

DavidnRobin said:


> Looks like it moved to right side - if you do not see it, click on the '...' and it will show.



Thanks to both of you for this answer. This just makes it that much harder to mark the forums as read. I enjoyed the old way of them automatically being marked as read once visited. Just an old man complaining about change! Nothing new.

As a side note, why would the mark forum read button have dropped off the bar to start with? I didn't make any changes and it was there at one time. Can we customized the navigation bar to show what we want on it?


----------



## dioxide45

Bucky said:


> Thanks to both of you for this answer. This just makes it that much harder to mark the forums as read. I enjoyed the old way of them automatically being marked as read once visited. Just an old man complaining about change! Nothing new.
> 
> As a side note, why would the mark forum read button have dropped off the bar to start with? I didn't make any changes and it was there at one time. Can we customized the navigation bar to show what we want on it?


The reason is it over there behind the ... is because of the two additional tabs added for Threads You Ignore and Forums You Ignore. It would be great if those could be moved somehow. I don't think they need to be so prominent. Could they be moved to just the drop down when you hover over the Forums tab, or perhaps to the profile page?


----------



## TUGBrian

the size and format of the navigation bar are impacted by the width of your browser.  if you are on a mobile device (phone/tablet) it wont show as many options as if you were on a desktop with the browser the full width of the screen.

you can actually play with this by dragging your browser window wider and smaller, you will see the screen automatically refomat itself as the browser window width changes.


----------



## Richelle

Thank you for making the forums available on Tapatalk!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

How about a big shout out for Makai Guy and Brain for all their hard work.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> the size and format of the navigation bar are impacted by the width of your browser.  if you are on a mobile device (phone/tablet) it wont show as many options as if you were on a desktop with the browser the full width of the screen.
> 
> you can actually play with this by dragging your browser window wider and smaller, you will see the screen automatically refomat itself as the browser window width changes.


I agree that playing with the window width on a PC changes the options that are available, the problem is that not everyone can really modify the window width as they may be on a mobile device. The two new options recently added, Threads You Ignore and Forums You Ignore, are really preference settings and not something that really makes sense to have on the tab bar. Also, when one does resized the window, these infrequently used options are the ones that remain and the one that is used more often, Mark Forums Read, is the one that disappears. Is there any setting where they can be moved to a different location?


----------



## TUGBrian

while im sure i could remove them from the top bar, im not sure where else they are available within the site (i didnt see the options in my user profile).


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> while im sure i could remove them from the top bar, im not sure where else they are available within the site (i didnt see the options in my user profile).


I just found this. If you click on your user name in the upper right, you can access it under Settings-->Personal Details on the left.


----------



## BellaWyn

Brian / Doug:

 I posted a link to TUG on a WYN FB comment today but the TUG logo is not present. It's the XenForo logo instead. The titling is correct but y'all know that people do pictures first, read second. How does this work for external links pointing to TUG?


----------



## TUGBrian

ive updated this image, but it mentions it can take awahile for cache settings to reset and it show the new logo.  will have to give it some time i suppose.


----------



## TUGBrian

appears i found a way to trigger the update, should be an oval logo similar to the one in my profile now.


----------



## BellaWyn

TUGBrian said:


> appears i found a way to trigger the update, should be an oval logo similar to the one in my profile now.



     


Apparently the problem seems to be unique to the link for the Wyndham Forum (aren't we "special"?).  I opened and closed browsers (tried several), copied links from all of the other TS Systems links, cleared cache over and over and they all work correctly EXCEPT Wyndham.

Nertz...


----------



## TUGBrian

well, wyndham is pretty special =)

its likely just a cache issue though...should clear itself up eventually!


----------



## BellaWyn

TUGBrian said:


> well, wyndham is pretty special =)
> 
> its likely just a cache issue though...should clear itself up eventually!


OK, will watch it.

Added:  Thank you BTW for checking on this.


----------



## Bucky

Bucky said:


> Thanks to both of you for this answer. This just makes it that much harder to mark the forums as read. I enjoyed the old way of them automatically being marked as read once visited. Just an old man complaining about change! Nothing new.
> 
> As a side note, why would the mark forum read button have dropped off the bar to start with? I didn't make any changes and it was there at one time. Can we customized the navigation bar to show what we want on it?



Mark Forums Read is back as my first button in the navigation bar again! Thanks


----------



## ace2000

Bucky said:


> Mark Forums Read is back as my first button in the navigation bar again! Thanks



Yes, much better...  Thanks everyone!  I noticed the ignore thread info can still be viewed in member information area, so it is still available.


----------



## Ken555

Haven't read this thread but thought I'd post an issue I see (may have been posted by another). 

When I reply to a private message I see an error message display after submission, though there really wasn't an error in sending it. When I see the error I reload the page and my reply is listed correctly. This has happened several times now.


----------



## Ken555

Another... today I received five (5) identical emails over three (3) minutes of a private message reply. Never mind. There ultimately were eight (8) of these messages but the sender just confirmed that they resent multiple times because they also saw the error message when replying that I mentioned in my previous post. 

On a related topic, why would this new system permit email notifications but not have the capability to handle replies via email?



> *Please do not reply to this email. *
> 
> *You must visit **Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums** to reply.*


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, tapatalk again causing problems...ive disabled it.


----------



## TUGBrian

note that the message sent to your email is merely a notification...its not designed to provide the email address of the sender (nor is that even available)


----------



## Glynda

Thanks. The "Mark Forums Read" link is there tonight, Monday.


----------



## Makai Guy

Ken555 said:


> .
> 
> On a related topic, why would this new system permit email notifications but not have the capability to handle replies via email?


Congratulations for actually seeing, reading, and comprehending that notice.  You would not believe how many times I've already had to write to people who blindly replied to those notification emails thus sending replies they thought were private to the bbs admin address.

Nothing I've found in this new XenForo bbs software will reveal one user's email address to another user.   For you to be able to reply directly to your private correspondent via email it would have to give you your correspondent's email address.  That's why you must go back to your private conversation to enter your reply.  It also is the only way to keep your conversation thread intact.


----------



## Richelle

TUGBrian said:


> yep, tapatalk again causing problems...ive disabled it.




Awwwww man! <sigh>  I understand.


----------



## TUGBrian

annnnd re-enabled today with another file fix from their support...fingers crossed again.


----------



## Richelle

TUGBrian said:


> annnnd re-enabled today with another file fix from their support...fingers crossed again.



Yay!!!  You're the BEST!!!


----------



## Ken555

Makai Guy said:


> Congratulations for actually seeing, reading, and comprehending that notice.  You would not believe how many times I've already had to write to people who blindly replied to those notification emails thus sending replies they thought were private to the bbs admin address.
> 
> Nothing I've found in this new XenForo bbs software will reveal one user's email address to another user.   For you to be able to reply directly to your private correspondent via email it would have to give you your correspondent's email address.  That's why you must go back to your private conversation to enter your reply.  It also is the only way to keep your conversation thread intact.



Similar systems I've used allow me to reply which is added to the correspondence in the system, as if I replied within the app itself. I don't want the senders email address, I only want to be able to email a reply to the message. These are not the same things.

And thanks! I'll tell Mom her insistence that I learn how to read continues to pay off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy

Ken555 said:


> Similar systems I've used allow me to reply which is added to the correspondence in the system, as if I replied within the app itself. I don't want the senders email address, I only want to be able to email a reply to the message. These are not the same things.


If so, it must have been through an add-on to the system, because there is no way to do that with XenForo as it comes out of the box.


----------



## NiteMaire

TUGBrian said:


> annnnd re-enabled today with another file fix from their support...fingers crossed again.


Thanks...again!  I'm not crossing my fingers; they're still hurting from the last several attempts


----------



## TUGBrian

seems to still be stable after a full day!


----------



## rpw

hmmm.  Turns out I got dropped off after the upgrade.  I used to get a nightly email showing new threads and updates to threads (and a separate email for threads that I was active in).  How do I turn that back on?  I seem to be getting every update or only when a new thread is started?


----------



## TUGBrian

rpw said:


> hmmm.  Turns out I got dropped off after the upgrade.  I used to get a nightly email showing new threads and updates to threads (and a separate email for threads that I was active in).  How do I turn that back on?  I seem to be getting every update or only when a new thread is started?



this is a feature of the "watched forums" and "watched threads" tools....

simply browse to the forum (or forums) you wish to "Watch" and click the link at the very top right hand corner of the forum itself that says "watch forum".  this will add that forum to your watch list and you can choose the sort of notification you wish to receive when something new is updated.

you can also do this for individual threads as well.


----------



## rpw

TUGBrian said:


> this is a feature of the "watched forums" and "watched threads" tools....
> 
> simply browse to the forum (or forums) you wish to "Watch" and click the link at the very top right hand corner of the forum itself that says "watch forum".  this will add that forum to your watch list and you can choose the sort of notification you wish to receive when something new is updated.
> 
> you can also do this for individual threads as well.




That still doesn't seem to give me an option to get a daily summary, just lots of separate emails coming in all day.  (trust me I have plenty of emails already in my inbox)


----------



## TUGBrian

I do see a "daily digest" add on for xenforo that appears to do what you want, but it will only send the most popular 25 posts of the day, vs every single updated post each day.


----------



## taterhed

Thanks for fixing Tapatalk (again)

Also, I 2nd the value of being able to reply via email notification of Conversation (geez, I wish it was still 'PM').  Would be a great add-on


----------



## whitewater

anyway to add the my vacation history link like the old version had? I enjoyed that feature.


----------



## TUGBrian

whitewater said:


> anyway to add the my vacation history link like the old version had? I enjoyed that feature.


the feature still exists, itll just take us a bit more customization to enable it to show up automatically under your avatar!


----------



## PamMo

I can't find a way to change/correct my thread title. Was the ability to do that removed, or have I just not figured it out? It used to be under _More Options... _when you went to edit your post.


----------



## MULTIZ321

PamMo said:


> I can't find a way to change/correct my thread title. Was the ability to do that removed, or have I just not figured it out? It used to be under _More Options... _when you went to edit your post.


Hi PamMo,

The feature is still there - Look to the upper Right hand side of the monitor above your thread title - you will see "Thread Tools" - click the drop down arrow, a menu choice will be edit title.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy

You can only edit a post for 48 hours.  Under our former software, this included editing the thread title.  I'm not sure if the title editing is included in the 48 hour limit in this software, but I expect it is.


----------



## PamMo

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi PamMo,
> 
> The feature is still there - Look to the upper Right hand side of the monitor above your thread title - you will see "Thread Tools" - click the drop down arrow, a menu choice will be edit title.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Richard



That did it! Thanks, guys!


----------



## bbts

PamMo said:


> That did it! Thanks, guys!


I previously had the "Thread Tools" button at the top right of the page, but it has disappeared.  [I still see it when on the FlyerTalk site.]  

Is there a setting that I might have changed that caused me to lose those tools?  Using Chrome on a Mac.  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

bbts said:


> I previously had the "Thread Tools" button at the top right of the page, but it has disappeared.  [I still see it when on the FlyerTalk site.]
> 
> Is there a setting that I might have changed that caused me to lose those tools?  Using Chrome on a Mac.  Thanks!


That option doesn't exist in XenForo. FlyerTalk is still using vBulletin. Depending on what you are trying to do, the same options are available elsewhere.


----------



## Marathoner

What is the exact difference between "New Posts" and "Recent Posts" under the Forum menu.


----------



## dioxide45

New Posts shows all unread posts. Recent Posts shows all recent posts including those that you have read.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> New Posts shows all unread posts. Recent Posts shows all recent posts including those that you have read.


New Posts is now called Unread Posts?


----------



## Makai Guy

dioxide45 said:


> New Posts shows all unread posts. Recent Posts shows all recent posts including those that you have read.


I just looked up the configuration options on this.  Our XenForo bbs software keeps track of the last 7 days of recent posts.

"Recent Posts" uses the board's search capabilites to return up to the most recent 200 400 posts, as far back as 7 days.

Out of those most recent 7 days of posts, "New Posts" returns those you have not read, up to the most recent 200 400 of them.

You can prevent forum posts you're not interested in from showing in these search results by selecting the "ignore" option in their forums or threads.

I've just changed the name of the "New Posts" option to "Unread Posts" to better describe its function.

Edit: Search return has been increased from 200 to 400 hits.


----------



## pedro47

I like this change.


Makai Guy said:


> I just looked up the configuration options on this.  Our XenForo bbs software keeps track of the last 7 days of recent posts.
> 
> "Recent Posts" uses the board's search capabilites to return up to the most recent 200 posts, as far back as 7 days.
> 
> Out of those most recent 7 days of posts, "New Posts" returns those you have not read, up to the most recent 200 of them.
> 
> You can prevent forum posts you're not interested in from showing in these search results by selecting the "ignore" option in their forums or threads.
> 
> I've just changed the name of the "New Posts" option to "Unread Posts" to better describe its function.


----------



## tschwa2

I've replied to conversations since the update but I have one now and I can't see how to respond.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> I've replied to conversations since the update but I have one now and I can't see how to respond.


It is possible that the person that started the conversation checked the box not allowing replies.


----------



## BondGuy

What is the fastest/easiest way to bounce from one thread to the next in a given forum, without going back "up" a level? In other words, to scroll from thread to thread to quickly scan for relevant conversations?


----------



## TUGBrian

im not sure such a feature exists, but the closest thing i can suggest (other than hitting the back button) is using the small diagonal arrow/box link at the top and bottom right hand corners of every post.  this is the "quick navigation" button to get you just about anywhere on the site.


----------



## Makai Guy

BondGuy said:


> What is the fastest/easiest way to bounce from one thread to the next in a given forum, without going back "up" a level? In other words, to scroll from thread to thread to quickly scan for relevant conversations?


What I do is open each thread in its own window or browser tab.  Right-click on the thread name (Ctrl-click on a Mac) and choose the appropriate opening option.  In some browsers you can do this via a middle-click on the mouse's scroll wheel.  You can open threads one at a time or open several then read them all.

When done with a thread I then just close its window or tab.  When I've closed all the threads, the original window or tab with the thread list for the forum is still there, just as I left it, to choose the next threads I want to view.


----------



## BondGuy

Makai Guy said:


> What I do is open each thread in its own window or browser tab.  Right-click on the thread name (Ctrl-click on a Mac) and choose the appropriate opening option.  In some browsers you can do this via a middle-click on the mouse's scroll wheel.  You can open threads one at a time or open several then read them all.
> 
> When done with a thread I then just close its window or tab.  When I've closed all the threads, the original window or tab with the thread list for the forum is still there, just as I left it, to choose the next threads I want to view.


Thanks - that helps


----------



## Makai Guy

BondGuy said:


> Thanks - that helps


I do that with every forum I visit, started years ago, long before browsers had tabbed viewing and one had to open each page in a separate window if it was desired to have more than one page available at a time.   Tabbed browsing made it better by lowering memory usage.

The only drawback I've found to opening a bunch of threads at once is by the time you get to one that's been opened for a while there may be newer responses you're not seeing that already adequately provide the info you're about to supply with your reply.  You can limit this possibility by refreshing the page before adding your reply.


----------



## classiclincoln

Might have  missed this but there used to be a "new post" thread.  Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Makai Guy

classiclincoln said:


> Might have  missed this but there used to be a "new post" thread.  Can't seem to find it.


Now it's called "Unread Posts".


----------



## classiclincoln

Makai Guy said:


> Now it's called "Unread Posts".



Yes, but it it lists all the unread posts, regardless of when they were posted.  I check the site pretty much daily and I have 8 pages to go through.  Also, there used to be a line separating those that I've read and those that haven't been read.


----------



## sue1947

classiclincoln said:


> Yes, but it it lists all the unread posts, regardless of when they were posted.  I check the site pretty much daily and I have 8 pages to go through.  Also, there used to be a line separating those that I've read and those that haven't been read.


 You need to click on Mark Forums read when you finish.  The next time, it will only show the unread posts since your last visit.  Mostly.  Sometimes unread posts still pop up from a previous visit, but it works most of the time.  
Sue


----------



## TUGBrian

also note there is a line marker between unread posts since your last visit, and unread posts period so you can tell where you truly "left off" since your last visit to the forums if you didnt click mark all as read.


----------



## DaveNV

This may be addressed somewhere, but I'm too lazy to check:

On the old forum there was a clickable option to see My Posts, where I could go directly to posts I'd made on whichever thread.  Is that an option with the new software?  It's a nuisance to have to wade down through all the Recent or Unread Posts to see if maybe someone replied to something I said, if I can even remember the name of the thread.  I don't want to have to subscribe to a thread or watch it, unless I have to.  Are there options?

Dave


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNW said:


> This may be addressed somewhere, but I'm too lazy to check:
> 
> On the old forum there was a clickable option to see My Posts, where I could go directly to posts I'd made on whichever thread.  Is that an option with the new software?  It's a nuisance to have to wade down through all the Recent or Unread Posts to see if maybe someone replied to something I said, if I can even remember the name of the thread.  I don't want to have to subscribe to a thread or watch it, unless I have to.  Are there options?
> 
> Dave


You should have it setup in your preferences to automatically watch any thread that you start or reply to. Then you can use the Watched Threads to see if anyone replies to them.


----------



## TUGBrian

you can view all of your postings in your profile  (clickable via your username or avatar)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?members/davenw.12565/


----------



## DaveNV

Ok. I see it now.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Password is taco

While I realize it's a common limitation on forums, the fact that you can't do a forum search with only three letters is especially problematic for TUG BBS because Interval International resort codes are three letters.  A lot of members will only use the resort codes to refer to resorts so if you do a search on the resort name you aren't going to be able to get complete results.


----------



## Makai Guy

Password is taco said:


> While I realize it's a common limitation on forums, the fact that you can't do a forum search with only three letters is especially problematic for TUG BBS because Interval International resort codes are three letters.  A lot of members will only use the resort codes to refer to resorts so if you do a search on the resort name you aren't going to be able to get complete results.


Please see this post in the BBS Help section: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/searching-the-tug-website.81078/


----------



## Password is taco

Makai Guy said:


> Please see this post in the BBS Help section: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/searching-the-tug-website.81078/



Thanks, that's perfect


----------



## MuranoJo

How do you post a quotation as a signature?  I did find the profile edit page and added it as a 'status,' so this is a test of that.


----------



## MuranoJo

MuranoJo said:


> How do you post a quotation as a signature?  I did find the profile edit page and added it as a 'status,' so this is a test of that.


Well, that didn't work.


----------



## TUGBrian

youd likely have to manually put in the quote tags to encapsulate the words in a quote format  [quote.] [/quote.]


(minus the periods)


----------



## TUGBrian

your signature is under your profile settings.

click your name at the top right hand corner, choose "signature" from the drop down menu.


----------



## MuranoJo

Thanks, Brian!
Testing again, hoping it works. 


And...it does!


----------



## Bunk

Is there any easy way to print a thread which is more than one page or save it as a pdf?

There is a thread of more than one page that I would like to print or download as a pdf file.  Do I have to print each page separately.  Is there a way I can print the entire thread at one time (or save it all as a pdf file)


----------



## TUGBrian

there is no way i know of to convert a page to a pdf, as that would require adobe software to actually create PDF files.

might be an add on i can find to allow the printing of an entire thread, but its not a built in feature that im aware of.


----------



## bbts

TUGBrian said:


> there is no way i know of to convert a page to a pdf, as that would require adobe software to actually create PDF files.
> 
> might be an add on i can find to allow the printing of an entire thread, but its not a built in feature that im aware of.


Brian,
Apart from the PDF question, if there is a multi-page thread that you wish to print and save, is there a way to do that without having to print each "page" of the thread separately?  I recall the prior version of the software being able to do so, but I can't figure out how to do it now.

Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45

The good thing about the prior software was that you could set it to show 75 posts per page. Making it much easier to print long threads. The current software only allows for 25 posts per page with no way to change it. Perhaps that is why you are thinking the prior software allowed for this. I don't recall any way in the prior version of vBulletin that allowed you to easily print multi page threads other than to print each page separately.

Chrome does allow you to save to PDF, but you would still have the issue with multi page threads. If there was some ability to increase the number of posts per page, I sure would like that even though I never print anything.


----------



## TUGBrian

sadly the "posts per page" is a site wide setting now...this is done for linking purposes to ensure everyones "page 2" is the same as everyone elses etc.


----------



## DavidnRobin

TUGBrian said:


> there is no way i know of to convert a page to a pdf, as that would require adobe software to actually create PDF files.
> 
> might be an add on i can find to allow the printing of an entire thread, but its not a built in feature that im aware of.



When you go to Print - use Print as PDF for each page you want to convert.  Then use software to combine the individual PDFs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy

DavidnRobin said:


> When you go to Print - use Print as PDF for each page you want to convert.


Good advice, IF the browser one is using has this as an option in its print dialog.  Many do not.

In many cases, one may have some other software that installed a print-to-pdf device driver already.  If so, one could then print the page, telling the browser's print dialog to use that other installed pdf "printer" to create the file.  I have several such drivers installed by such things as Quicken and several different pdf reading programs.  

I've even got one called "Microsoft Print to PDF" that I never noticed before which came with Windows 10.   When I tell my browser to print the page I'm viewing to "Microsoft Print to PDF" in the available printer list, it brings up a dialog where I choose where to save the file and what to name it.

Here's some info on printing to PDF via Windows 7, 8 or 10: http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/print-pdf-windows/


----------



## DavidnRobin

Good point.  I thought Print to PDF was pretty much standard.


----------



## TUGBrian

well there we go...PDF lesson for the day! =)


----------



## jeysa

TUGBrian said:


> well there we go...PDF lesson for the day! =)


Hahaha...and the best part is?..that they were absolutely free!


----------

